# Aedan's puppy adventures



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan had his first lesson in tug this morning (Mar 15 2015). I do believe he likes it


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a good boy! Love the smile on his little puppy face!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh that sweet waggily tail. He is gorgeous.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is so gorgeous, and that tail is so cute!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the non-stop tail wagging. He is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cutie! Love the big smile on his face and constantly wagging tail. You're going to have fun with that boy.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

So cute!!!! Love that tail! 

I can never combine treats and playing because then my dog won't go back to playing-- makes learning to play with rules tough.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was exciting for the little one!

We went to an obedience match and Aedan went in twice - each time carried and then on my lap. The 1st time we walked around and he was loved on by all types of people, young & old, mobile & with canes or walkers. The 2nd time we sat in a chair and he was like a little periscope watching the 'big dogs'

We stopped at the Truck Stop and he met a State vehicle full of Down's Syndrome and other disabled people, as well as a few families walking in and out of the restaurants or store.

Aedan has his 1st official Puppy Kindergarten class tonight but I will go by myself because 1) he needs at least 1 more set of shots and 2) so I can see what the other pups are like.

And he just had his first session with a Hand Touch/Target and his first time hearing a clicker.
Aedan Mar 15 2015 1st Hand Touch and Clicker Session - YouTube


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked

Sits on the grooming table followed by hand touches & targeting.

I have not figured out this pups poop schedule - it does not seem to have any bearing on when he ate (yet) but rather mid morning/mid afternoon.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great video! I love to see the siblings in action.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

He is just precious, I love his happy tail. I can't wait to watch him grow up and see his training progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aedan's really adorable and smart little guy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a quick study!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, little Aedan has lost his right to an X Pen, crate it will be. Puppy walker reported he is adorable but.... He knocked over his water pail....he peed on his bed....he tore up a tarp ... his toys and litter box were apparently unscathed though and he ate his lunch.
And he did pee outdoors a few times, accepted treats from her hand and was quiet until she put him back in the X pen


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Aedan's got lots of spirit. He's gotta do SOMETHING while you're at work.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Aedan is such a cute puppy! I love his wagging tail. =)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mar 17 2015:

Aedan again slept through until the adult dogs woke me 

Dry crate.

We worked so far this morning:

Tugging with a pull toy with a ball at the end
This is your bed games
The Name Game
Sits on the grooming tables

A few trips outside so far. Then breakfast etc


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A moment of stillness (Mar 17 2015)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Aedan is sooo sweet.

And you know better than me because you have/had more dogs than me, those challengers are the best. They *teach* *you* exactly what you need to learn.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Much better report from Charlotte today! Aedan did a bit of splashing in his water pail but no pee, no poop, no chewed objects left behind! He ate his lunch once she stayed by him and was a willing partner in outdoor playtime. Minimal cleanup needed, just spilled & rolled in water  hopefully he is tired once again and will sleep much of the afternoon until I get home. Glad I don't have to go to a smaller crate.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Aedan is making fast progress!!!

You inspired me to try again working on tug/give. I used low value treats and it worked-- he went back to playing. His "give" is getting great! I wouldn't trust him with anything fantastic but at least while playing he does it instantly now. Thank you! Post more videos, please!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just look at this face...........
How could anything this adorable cause any trouble.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

He is so adorable!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ack! I am reminded that grooming belongs in the daily living skills Aedan needs to be schooled in.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight's session was:

> Building duration and value for his puppy bed
> Introducing the foot touch to his perch

We also spent time this morning on tug 

He has started dragging his dog bed around the house (sigh). For now, it will be okay since his permanent bed will be probably 4 times the size so there should be no carryover - the puppy beds will be used for body awareness exercises shortly as end points between 'things' for him to navigate.

ETA: no video since my camcorder needs charging


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning (Mar 19 2015) we worked a few games in the training room:

Recall/name games: Aedan he watches my face so hand with treat between the legs needs to be taught. His name response is really very good and he is seeing most food tosses for his resets 

Sits: on the grooming table are coming along nicely. He is sitting (tucked) before my hand moves into position above his nose

Downs: I need to read up on some down methods that do not use compulsion since my regular way of teaching (treat between his front legs pushing towards chest) does not seem to be working. Maybe I need to spend more time though 

He also is getting more and more acceptance from the big dogs who are inviting him to catch me if you can games !


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! He is adorable! Can not wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> This morning (Mar 19 2015) we worked a few games in the training room:
> 
> Recall/name games: Aedan he watches my face so hand with treat between the legs needs to be taught. His name response is really very good and he is seeing most food tosses for his resets
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts about Aedan! I was trying to teach Noah the same way you describe and he kept just standing up. Last night he did a down for me and got a jackpot and we stopped on that high note, based on the theory that if you stop on a high note, they're likely to more solidly remember that action the next day.

Today at lunch, he's doing it like a champ, but it did take a few days before we got to that point!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening it was all about being outdoors in the relative warmth and letting the dogs run around & play. Hopefully Aedan will be a tired pup.

Good reports from the puppy walker - dry crate and he ate lunch. Dry crate tonight when I got home from work and a safe run outdoors with no piddle spots


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning Aedan had 1 training session so far. Puppy bed games followed by find/touch the perch games; I moved to a larger perch to give him a larger 'touch' area.

Then for his 3rd outing, I rolled the camcorder for a bit ... here is one of the videos capturing some play activity between Brady and him (plus some sniff the pee action from Faelan, Towhee & Brady): 





http://youtu.be/hLTW_JB0NJ4


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today's rental was cancelled due to the white stuff and my need to clear the driveway, sidewalks, stairs & deck for some friends  His shots were also postponed so:

We headed to Petco where he was carried around for about 15 minutes and I met up with a long lost friend  Petco has moved to a downtown (ish) Waterbury strip mall.

Then we strolled outside for another 15 minutes or so where he me plenty of nice people - smokers, people drinking coffee/soda and different ethic groups as well as the cutest little girl with braided & beaded hair! Aedan was very good.

He explored the sidewalks, the parking lot, the raised planter beds which had snow, automatic doors but his very favorite? Sea Gulls!! He was absolutely fascinated 

Hopefully I can get his shots tomorrow so he can participate in his class, if not -- well that's okay too.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> This morning Aedan had 1 training session so far. Puppy bed games followed by find/touch the perch games; I moved to a larger perch to give him a larger 'touch' area.


What a cutie Aedan is. Thanks for posting all of the videos. 
I was wondering, what does in mean when you are training to "give him a larger 'touch' area?" Is he being asked to touch with his nose, as in your had video where he touches your hand? Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I was working front foot targeting on a pivot pot/perch - I use clay planter bottoms. Aedan was not being rewarded enough with a small planter bottom (~7 inch diameter) so I started him on a larger one (~ 14 inches). He was much more successful finding the larger perch 

The pivot pot/perch will eventually be used for teaching rear end awareness and giving him a target for many exercises like Send Aways, fronts, forward sends, finishes even teaching things like his pause table.

In the meantime, he loves taking the built in vacuum hose in his mouth and trying to tug it off my path - hopefully he will remember metal in mouth = good fun


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Sunrise, is there any book, DVD, etc. where we can learn more about the kind of puppy training you are doing? Thank you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a combination of Denise Fenzi's Dog School Academy, Susan Garrett's Puppy Peaks (Say Yes), Janice Gunn's Positive Puppy Training, Training the Top Dog Way and a few other trainers (The Focused Puppy is a book that describes some of the exercises by Deborah Jones & Judy Keller). Also, some baby exercises from Agility U and such.

I guess the best way to describe the exercises Aedan will spend the next year or so learning is to call them Foundation Exercises where he learns to love training & working, body awareness and his reward structures are put into place. These foundation exercises will build his desire to work & play to the point where he should never be faced with the 'have to' aspect of dog sports  and be a well behaved companion able to hike and play off leash, welcome in the places he goes.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Love reading about everything you're doing to get Aedan off on the right foot! I hope to one day do obedience (and maybe agility, but I have absolutely no experience there) with Mochi, so I may shamelessly copy some of your ideas 

Keep up the great work with your very special puppy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Copy away  I make mistakes though as this morning video shows; but no harm, no foul ...

Here is a video from this morning's session where we worked on:

> Touch
> Name Game
> an introduction to the Tippy Plank (scary for goldens) set up for minimal noise
> the (larger) Pivot Pot aka planter bottom

He is up to about 2 1/2 hours outside the crate before he gets overtired/over rambunctious and needs to go take a nap for himself 

ETA: The hand touch is already proving useful since I can use the touch while moving to draw him happily away from such things as an open refrigerator LOL


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I use a combination of Denise Fenzi's Dog School Academy, Susan Garrett's Puppy Peaks (Say Yes), Janice Gunn's Positive Puppy Training, Training the Top Dog Way and a few other trainers (The Focused Puppy is a book that describes some of the exercises by Deborah Jones & Judy Keller). Also, some baby exercises from Agility U and such.


This thread is like a master class on raising a well-balanced competition puppy, and this is the reading list. What an awesome resource!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan got to ride around in a grocery cart today at Dave's. Through the aisles, in the bird room and in the bottle return area. He got to meet several people and watch the big dogs be worked...and be treated for quiet puppy in crate LOL big parrot kept saying HELLO' really loud and he was like 'well hello yourself'


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh my... the tail! He is beautiful!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I LOL'ed when his little butt fell off the tippy when he tried to sit. So cute


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Sunrise, thank you so much for the reading list! What would you recommend a beginner like me start with? 

I was just checking out Susan Garrett the other day again online, and I like what she said about building the foundation. She says retrieving is a core skill, but I struggle most of the time to get my pup to do it! It's a pickle and very unexpected. I thought my dog would automatically love it.

Interesting about the Tippy Plank. We have a swing (bench) in our backyard and my dog loves to swing on it. Maybe I will get him to stand on it a bit, just to practice. He has no fear when it comes to climbing on anything. OR to be by anything moving . . .he likes to sit under the kids' swings when they are swinging (!) which brings me back to my days of having to monitor my kids as toddlers . . .he also likes to follow them around while they are biking. I am sure I have more gray hairs because of this!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a subscriber to Puppy Peaks with Susan Garrett, if it is still open and finances allow, I would recommend it - she treats her alumni very well for renewals 

If I were to pick just one DVD, it would be Janice Gunn's Positive Puppy Training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night Aedan rocked his Puppy K class!! He was a bit distracted but between the fluffy puppies and the cute kids, it was an awesome experience for the little one!

He did start to do 'down'; not all the time but a nice fold back when he did ... I was surprised that when tested, he knows verbal 'sit' versus signal 'sit'; repeated multiple times so it was not a fluke.

He also sat politely for greetings but readily responded to his name and being called away from the person feeding him cheese.

Hand touches with increasing distances went well.

There was more but those were the things that I remember right now


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked a few things inside 

Name Game
Sits
Introduction to fly
Downs
Pivot Pot

He did well other than flys - maybe I shouldn't have used my Bozo standing punching bags but I figured he wasn't like to grab and run with one of those LOL


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Puppy Peaks is interesting! I like the idea of seeing her plan in action, as well as when things don't go as planned. That is what I REALLY need-- what to do when things just don't work and how to address those issues.

It looks like it is not open right now for registration . . .also very pricey for me unless I make it my only "class" for the year. Hmm.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And just so no-one thinks Aedan is a perfect little angel  he is learning that if I redirect him oh say 7 times in rapid succession and he keeps returning to (you pick ... Chewing furniture, tugging wires, biting/tugging on my clothes, stealing whatever his little butt can find and running off (sneakers, recycling, all kinds of things)), he must be telling me it's his naptime, right? And off to his crate he goes. Good thing he's so very cute


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It has been suggested that Aedan needs a Superman cape to fly behind him as he runs through the house showing off his ill-gotten toys (yesterday her discovered how to take book jackets off and run gleefully throughout the house with his prize).

He is settling in to what I would consider a normal poop schedule - that is; first outing and shortly after meals 

This morning he had a quick session with:
> Verbal sits 
> Fold back down with luring 
> the Name Game
> Pot work (he is starting to search out the pot)
> Pivot plank (he is also starting to search out the plank so his criteria has been upped to bang the plank)

He is now in his crate since I need to vacuum and well, his help is not needed when I need to work quickly LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oyyy!! tonight Aedan had his first 'Its Yer Choice' session  He is 10 weeks old so time to begin some Impulse Control, right?

This session is immediately following my getting home from work, letting him out of his crate and taking him and the adult dogs out. We came back inside and I cut some swiss cheese to put in the small bowl and sat down in the training room to have some fun...I ended up having to protect my hand by covering it with my sweatshirt sleeve - Aedan sure is persistant!

He got it after a few minutes - 
ETA: It was raining and Aedan was wet


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job Aedan! I have been playing this game with Hazel too. I love it when it clicks with them, but my hand got pretty beat up last night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's session ran kind of long - like 7 minutes but we covered some ground 

> Dog Bed Games
> Tug
> Introduced 'smack da baby' with tug
> Sits & Downs
> Pot Work (I'll introduce the smaller pot and retry the starts of rear end awareness)
> Tippy plank work and started working the 'down' end mounting
> Introduced tug with the tippy plank; anywhere on tippy plank
> Its Yer Choice - moved up to chicken as the treat

and just some body touching and playing

He is sound asleep now 

Video will follow since it will take awhile to process & upload


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love checking in to see what Aiden is learning. His wiggly/ waggy-ness in the "It's Yer Choice" video reminds me so much of my Piper who is very wiggly & waggy. But of course they're cousins


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and the video


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan has been limited to 1 raw meal a day (TQDF mixed with a greens & veggie slurry with yogurt or eggs) and has been beating feet to his crate for breakfast. For anyone curious, his other 2 meals are Fromm's LBP. So he runs to his crate and waits (not so) patiently when he hears the VitaMix start up 

This morning he had his first 'clean the fridge' breakfast; somewhat a rarity in contents since it involved pasta but I think he quite enjoyed his:

Chicken Parmesan
Ziti with sauce
Green salad 

leftovers from a local Italian restaurant - all 4 dogs had a hearty breakfast from the leftovers in fact - I joked last night that the amount was enough to feed a family of 6 but I wasn't too far off apparently, I did have some of the salad and chicken last night. so enough for multiple meals for sure! Anyway, he beat feet to that crate this morning too

ETA: He also earned himself a lift by the scruff correction this morning!! Reserved for safety issues but man! did he deserve it!! He managed to grab a cord and wrap Brady in it while playing and THEN, while I was disentagling Brady, he started chewing on the cord (live modem to outlet cord)!! Stern NO!! combined with a scruff lift, causing him to open his mouth to protest and drop the cord!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

:woot2::woot2:

YAY!! Aedan just survived his first experience with the dremel  And getting his feet trimmed.

:woot2::woot2::woot2:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan came to rental today at the noisy place (soda returns, dog grooming and shopping). He came out of his crate 3 times in rotation with the older dogs we dis:

> Name Game, Sits & Downs
> Touch followed by walking through the store
> More walking this time through the store, bottle return and outside - he saw carriages, automatic sliding doors, automatic opening doors, other dogs (from a distance), barking dogs in cars

He was adorable when he realized we were heading back to the ring: he started running with excitement and was readily getting in & out of his crate.

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude

When we got home he saw Faelan, Towhee & Brady all run up the deck stairs (11 open backed stairs) and look down at us -- he circled and explored other options, tried 2 steps and turned around and then made the decision and up he went - I was right there to lend support but he really didn't need it  Good boy Aedan!

PS: He was quiet in his crate for the rides (~50 miles each way) and in the facility


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well Aedan is, ummm, shall we say rambunctious this evening?

So, to help settle him down we started a few new things 

> Picking up or taking a metal article (take that!! mouthiness)
> Left & right side walking at my seams (agility foundation really)
> Climb up and balance on a (smallish) peanut with me stabilizing the peanut with my legs

He had fun, but I don't really think it tired him any LOL he is harassing Brady in the hallway


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, puppies......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL I was just 'what is that noise????' and went out to the kitchen to check.

I have ceramic flooring and the dog's main water bowl is ceramic. Apparently Aedan was quite upset the water bowl was empty and decided to stand in it with his front feet while riding/pushing it around with his rear feet -- checking every few steps to see if water magically appeared (it did when I saw it was empty. it was full just a few hours ago). 

This was directly following him grabbing and gleefully running through the house with Dog Sports Skills, Book 2 Motivation by Denise Fenzi!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonights session included rapid fire click & treating followed by the beginnings of a trained On/Off switch. I used a jute ball with a pull which is the first time he has been given a harder, round and non floppy toy to tug on. He figured it out


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm enjoying the videos! So - it's yer choice - that's for him to stop focusing on the treat and settling? 

And what is on/off switch?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

Its Yer Choice is a game where the the dog starts to learn patience/impulse control. The watch/focus part on the handler (me) is learned pretty quickly for most dogs and then the game moves on to Zen where the dog learns he gets that he wants by giving you what you want ; like heeling by or over a bowl of good food to be sent back to that same bowl as a reward. Getting the tug on the ground by recalling past it and being sent back etc.

On/Off is one of the games that can help reinforce a few things: Game time over, On as in ready to work in drive versus Off you're on your own time. It is also the start of Out/Give as little Aedan really does not understand Give yet but can begin learning it through Games. 



rabernet said:


> I'm enjoying the videos! So - it's yer choice - that's for him to stop focusing on the treat and settling?
> 
> And what is on/off switch?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Aidan is such an enthusiatic learner. You're a great teacher. I've learned a lot from watching Aiden's play/ training sessions.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He is learning so fast! Love the videos of him, such a cutie!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a wonderful little guy you have there. He really enjoys his training sessions with you. Nice job and thank-you for sharing your videos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love this quote from one of my online instructors at FDSA (Focus Games\Baby Focus). This perfectly describes how I train ! LOL and why I train the way I do  

by Deborah Jones, Judy Keller who have also written The Focused Puppy


_All these games can be adjusted for puppies and young dogs as needed. It's never too early to start focus work; the sooner the better. Focus can become a habit with enough practice, so start early and play these games often. People often get very caught up in teaching puppies specific behaviors on cue. That's the last thing you should be doing! You should be developing a mutually enjoyable personal & working relationship with your new training partner, and focus games can help you do just that. Ideally, your puppy will never learn that there is a difference between play, games, and training._


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So far, today has been a big day for Aedan already and its not even 9am  

He went DOWN the front stairs on his own (I did have to untangle him from a support), he went for his first (2) hikes/walks and then he climbed UP the front stairs in full confidence!

Oh - he is also getting in and out of his travel crate on his own when I put the crate on the ground -- he rides crated in the front seat so putting the crate on the ground works much better.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanted you to know - I tried "It's Yer Choice" yesterday afternoon with Noah. About five minutes and my hand covering the cut up chicken bits was scratched and bitten raw (was thinking about your sweatshirt), but he finally figured out to lie down or sit in front of me and look at me, as the only way he'd get some of that yummy chicken. 

Also working on 2nd step here: Puppy Whining: Driving Owners Crazy | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Uh-oh*

*Apparently Aedan is not tired enough from his hikes, his playing and his training ... I heard some noises and went to investigate!

He found a big puppy dog I use for training and dragged it to the front hall -- after pulling down a couch pillow, rearranging rugs and tugging a throw off one of the couches !!

So proud of his efforts; and its back in the hallway*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and its back...right near to the cheese balls delivered today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan quite enjoyed his 'prize' of chicken giblets (don't really want to know exactly what that means) for being supported upside down by my lap while I dremeled his nails and trimmed his feet - 2 feet, 1 giblet. 2 feet, 1 giblet. Flip over and 2 giblets. LOL

Now he is off with Towhee and my brother for his first 'big boy' hike. They've been gone 2 hours now and I have not received a panic call so all must be well 

He is also with my BIL, a GSD and a bully mix - both of whom are getting older so I hope Aedan is not being too much of a pest!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking I couldn't imagine Aedan getting into mischief (total denial obviously! LOL!) based on the training clips, but then, there was the photo evidence. He looks unapologetic and completely proud of himself. But, hey, at least he left the delivery box alone


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hahahahahaha  Aedan not getting into mischief ???????

He discovered tufts of grass which are apparently meant to be yanked out by their roots, digging holes in the backyard and do you notice fringe where there should not be on the area rugs/runners?

I opened the training room door this morning and in he ran and pounced on that stuffed dog -- little did he know that the reason the door was opened was nail & feet time.

Love this pup 





hubbub said:


> I was thinking I couldn't imagine Aedan getting into mischief (total denial obviously! LOL!) based on the training clips, but then, there was the photo evidence. He looks unapologetic and completely proud of himself. But, hey, at least he left the delivery box alone


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was slick. Aedan can now go up & down the deck stairs, and seemed amused that with the slickness of frozen fog, he only needed to fold his front legs to slide on down ... Yep all the stairs (sigh)

And then we went hiking where he decided he's a big boy and hopped into the Xterra. Since the ride is only 6 minutes I went with it. Yep, he sat with the big dogs in the back, climbed out by himself and off we went.

Then my brother calls me at work to tell me I must have knocked the power cord out of the Central Vac when I emptied the bin. And oh BTW, next time he's doing yard stuff he'll leave the puppy inside. Why, I ask? Seems puppy, aka Aedan, ran to the front yard and proceeded to try to figure out how to fit THROUGH the fencing to get back into the yard! 

Then I get a text from the puppy walker exclaiming how cute it was when all the dogs (emphasis on ALL) were racing around on the agility equipment! Okay at this point I am , well kind of scared. So I ask with considerable trepitation, please tell me Aedan was not on the teeter? I explain how much is involved in training a fearless teeter and she responds back with no. So okay, Aframe? Well yes...

Aedan is fearless and I'd kind of like to keep him that way, so I politely requeast no agility equipment and for her not to let Aedan follow the adult dogs on anything painted blue & yellow.

Sigh, he is a trip!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Your puppy sounds awesome. So brave and adventuresome.

Can you give a few hints on how to train a teeter so there will be no fear later?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I break the teeter components down.
- plank work
-the height of the teeter
-the bang
-mounting the teeter
-dismounting an bailing the teeter
And the biggest 
-the pivot point, making my dogs 'own' the pivot and the bang.

It takes a long time, but Aedan is already on a Tippy board (movement) and a Tippy plank (pivot & narrowness of teeter)

And honestly, I don't put everything together until after they are a year old and the center of gravity should remain the same.

Sizzling SeeSaws DCS by Jen Pinder is my go to DVD, while Julie Daniels will be teaching a very similar style at Fenzi Academy in a few months.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, my! I did say I was obviously in total denial to his mischievous way - LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

his morning we went for a hike and then trained some touches, sits, downs and name games on the driveway.

This evening I brought him (and Brady) down to the Truck Stop for round abouts 

We walked to a bench close to the big automatic doors (he grabbed a cigarette on the way so he learned I can take things out of his mouth) and sat for a few minutes just letting him take it all in; by the doors, across from the car fueling bays, and not too far from the trucker entrance where they have the doors and traffic for showers, laundry, restrooms, entertainment etc. Then to the trucker side where he met a few happy, dancing guys  Then we walked to the front, practiced sits and downs, some polite walking and he got to meet more folks - a really thin teenager with a 10 inch or so scraggly beard, a very heavy set black teenager wearing multiple layers on top and shiny shorts (its about 35 degrees so Aedan has not seen many legs yet), and a heavy set white teen ; all the teens were smoking and drinking soda so more exposure for Aedan boy. 

He did well


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked on life skills 

I vacuumed using the central vac (50 foot hose with a 4 foot metal portion) and Aedan got to learn he can follow but biting that dancing hose is something that is discouraged.

He is also learning running and jumping onto the bottom shelf of the fridge every time the door is opened (he sticks his nose into the gratey things at the back of the shelf which holds up the fruit & veggie bins) also is not something that is rewarded. 

I will say that boy can move very quickly when he hears the fridge door LOL Maybe another raw meal coming his way? Maybe treats. 

The fridge must seem a magic place to dogs & puppies - open door and yummy stuff comes out. Patience is needed to make yummy things available to waiting mouths, however


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's games included:

> Tippy plank with the bang game. Aedan will now run the plank from beginning to end without pausing at the pivot point  

> Pot work: I moved back to the larger pot since he still doesn't quite 'get' the small pot. No biggee

> And YAY!!! Its Yer Choice now has an uncovered bowl by my left knee with me sitting on the floor  Eye contact is now the criteria even if just glancing -- he seemed to proud of himself  I think he thinks lying on my lap is included in the game LOL

No video since I am still in PJs and have bed hair. It is a dismal day so we won't be going on a hike this morning.

And I think I have it figured out !! Give the adult dogs their twizzles and head into the training room with Aedan .. that way they get to eat their treats in peace and I don't need to worry about him being too young for a twizzle stick

ETA: Last night we 'worked' just hanging and what does and what does not belong in his mouth  This morning we also practiced 20 minutes of snuggle time in the bedroom ; door closed and his being allowed on the bed (and no my bathrobe belt is not a tug toy young man). Faelan, Towhee and Brady were tolerant of his being on the bed and Aedan was very good about letting them be and settling -- well he was still squirmy but was allowing the quiet snuggles - I didn't want to attempt the more rowdy games we sometimes play as we all prepare to face the day -- this was after 1st outing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

wow - Aedan is already over 12 weeks old!! 

This morning our hike/walk involved a popular reservoir/public recreation area with crushed gravel pathing around the reservoir and such.

I am really not a sports person (either the chasing balls around or catching/shooting living beings) so was kind of oblivious to opening day of fishing season. 

Portions of the reservoir are stocked for fishing so Aedan got to see and hear squeaking people in their fishing gear, carrying tack boxes and fishing poles and groups of people sitting/strolling by the water seemingly doing nothing while they chatted, smoked, drank coffee, ate breakfast etc. He was completely unfazed  Oh, boats hitting the floating ice and the oars pushing off the ice were sounds of this morning as well - this he was mildly curious about but then was like 'whatever'

He also is starting to learn walkers, joggers and runners mean move to the side of the trail and wait politely for them to pass  One of the rules I believe dog walkers should honor


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! I put the boys in the dogyard while I cleaned the agility shed and then went inside to wipe down some walls, The 2nd time Aedan has been in that area for an hour or so. 

So I go to get them and Faelan & Brady are waiting at the gate and no Aedan -- uh oh, what did he get into right? 

Well, he got into the dog shed which is heated in the winter but is just a 3x3 foot closet built into the my brother's workshops utility shed, so to speak, with a fairly heavy dog door put into a steel door. 

What a clever little dog he is!! I am sure it was there and so he must explore but WOW!! Just WOW and I am calling and out he pops so very pleased with himself.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we went to a local park that was busier than the pictures look  A beautiful day here in CT and people were out & about. I did not see either snow on he ground or ice on the ponds here  

Aedan got to see a duck pond with ducks, little kids running, people fishing (?? I really don't think they stock here but they seemed to like their poles in the water??), a different environment, mucky paths, more gravel paths and several clusters of people. He was curious but quite willing to just take in the sights, although the water had him intrigued. Maybe in a few weeks I will let him go into water in other areas...

He got the some more practice of Leave It since there was bread all over


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet you can't get anywhere without adorable puppy Aedan drawing a huge crowd of people!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we went to another park with a lot of kids, tennis, baseball, a pond with people fishing and a lot of activity. Aedan walked around and generally took it all in  

We had a brief name game session but not much in training other than the park.

He took a brief nap and then this ... LOL .. his water bowl game is evolving and he manages to get quite a bit of water out in a short amount of time. Here he is with Brady and brief glimpses of papa Faelan


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we took a hike in a field where spaniel hunt tests took place over the weekend so the smells were way attractive to all the dogs, not just Aedan.

We came home and while the older dogs enjoyed their twizzles, Aedan and I worked some on Its Yer Choice with an uncovered bowl with garlicky steak -- upping the ante  He did well.

The we worked a bit on the Tippy Plank - I need to start differential re-inforcement I think so he stays on the plank!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aedan is so adorable.

He's doing great with his training, love watching his tail going non stop.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a smart little pup he is. I am enjoying watching him learn and grow up!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting to wonder if I will continue Aedan's puppy classes - they are already starting to want more control using different training methods than I am used to - I prefer to teach Impulse Control and such through games rather than constant feeding -- we shall see 

This morning we worked outdoors - YAY!

A combination of impulse control, building drive and distraction work was provided by using a Squishy Face flirt pole before we began, as a reward and a reset and as a distraction to the side for recalls.

We played with the squishy face tug, smack da baby and combined this with sits, downs, short recalls and chase da mama around on both the left & right sides.

This is how I enjoy teaching things and I suppose it it just too potentially high energy for a classroom full of puppies.

Play and getting my dog somewhat ramped to train in drive and with games - the agility influence with many excellent teachers I guess.

My squishy face flirt pole with tug toy (I use the blue tug with the handle built in so I can tug close as well):


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And paperwork is in the mail  now to decide which name ....

Sunfire's Mystic Wolf
Or
Sunfire's Mythical Wolf

Thoughts welcome 

Saw a pic of Faelan's great grandfather FC AFC Sunfire's XX Buckshot this morning and lordy lordy, the resemblance is amazing. Hoping Aedan continues the line of handsome ....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I like Mystic Wolf, or how about Mystical Wolf?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We have the Squishy Face flirt pole too - Noah adores it! 

My vote is for Sunfire's Mystic Wolf.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I like both names! Does that help?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Sunfire's Mystic Wolf rolls off the tongue a little easier.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I like Mystic wolf too! 

On a fun note, Sunfire's XX Buckshot and my very 1st golden share the same Great Grandmother: Shenandoah of Stilrovin CD *** OD. When I read your post about Buckshot, I thought I recognized the name. A couple of months ago I spent a whole day on K9 data researching on my girls pedigree to see if there are any current breeders that I could find with common ancestors. I was very happy to see some Sunfire. I know if you go back far enough, people will see some big names common to many lines, but I have to say I love the idea of getting a puppy some day with a common ancestor of Tiffany.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked outside with liver as the treat! He likes liver LOL

We worked (mixed up)
> Introduction to the Alley-Oop fo nose targeting (barely aware it exists)
> Sits
> Downs
> Name Game
> Introduction to Gee (spin right) and Haw (spin left)

He had fun 

Turns out at least one other puppy (red dog so I assume a golden) will be at the field training this weekend ... so looking more likely


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan will formally be known as ...

Sunfire's Mystic Wolf 

it's official


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds like cool name.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Celebrating Good Choices*

Aedan, at 13 weeks, is starting to make good choices ..

> He did not climb into the fridge this morning when I had the door open to take out breakfast stuff

>Last night while we were eating supper, the dogs were loose and Aedan looked but left the following alone 1) the tablecloth 2) the dangling wire for the iron and 3) the dangling string for the ironing board pad 

> I fell asleep (noxious fumes at work from remodeling leaving me feeling fairly ill - the office is a closed office and unventilated) without crating him last night and he was calmly sleeping in his crate when I woke up around 11pm

> he is starting to stare at the closest door when he needs to go out

> While he still jumps up while I am preparing food, the nipping is now a rare occurrence (this of course can change LOL)

Oh the little signs of learning our human rules


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ...he is starting to stare at the closest door when he needs to go out...


After a long day, I had to reread this several times since I kept reading "closet door" and was beginning to wonder


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday was a big day for little Aedan, His first vet visit - his previous exams the vet came to him, and his breeder gave him his previous shot.

So off we go first to the coast for a dog food pickup at a Weigh Station. He rode down & back like a champ (75 minutes each way), got to hear loud 18 wheelers, pallets with probably over 1,000 pounds of food apiece being lowered with beep-beep-beep, saw the delivery folks unloaded and stacking boxes (usually about 75# each so enough to make noise), got to meet a few people and investigate some of the weird things at Weigh Stations, and was quiet in his crate while they were loading the Xterra.

Then about an hour and a half later, he arrives at the vets early. so he waits in the Xterra wile I go in with his paperwork & poop, and it is a quiet day so they tell me to bring him on in since he can be seen early - in the meantime someone's called (it is an emergency clinic as well) that there dog will not stop heaving probably due to a ham bone they gave him so good thing I got there early in case it wasn't the ham bone  Anyway, in he trots like he owns the place (average of about 27 pounds between before & after pooping weight), and the receptionists come out and sit on the floor to give him some loving - he was loving it altho he kept checking in with me. Into the exam room and he is perfect other than trying to sit with the thermometer up his butt!! Vet loves him and keeps calling him an excellent 'specimen' (different vet than usual). Vet & tech both ask if he will be bre and I am like, I'll know in about 5 years LOL after he earns titles, clears heart, hips, elbows, eyes and DNA testing and passes his CCA. A few techs come out to give him some loving when we are through so Aedan must be thinking - what a wonderful place to be  People picking up their dog from emergency care also were loving on him.

Then to the grocery store followed by home where I put them all in the dog yard for about an hour while I unloaded and put away food and ran a few more errands - the gun club was active so 2 birds with 1 stone, acclimating to being outside without me and to the sounds of gunfire.

Today so far I have reclaimed my kitchen buy moving his daytime crate out and into my bedroom, reclaimed my living room by moving the kitchen dining area table & chairs back where they belong and they are all currently outside in the dog yard while I finish up cleaning, working out & showering. The gun club is busy again so he is getting more shotgun, pistol & rifle gunshot sounds.

Oh yeah, yesterday he also was introduced to a baby agility grid which he found very fun and he LOVED the tennis ball I used as a target. He'll need practice on ALWAYS returning with the ball LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tough tough lesson just now.

My lunch was roasted pork with a bit of gravy.

What do I do when I am done? Why share with my dogs of course. So each dog gets 2 bite sized pieces in rotation but they need to sit! Now apparently Aedan forgets exactly what SIT might mean when a fork holding a bite of roasted pork is pointed in his direction LOL

Yes, he got his pork but only after sitting - quietly without bouncing up -- such a tough lesson for a little one  The older dogs were like 'dude, just sit already!! You need to sit so the next rotation starts' 

And this was at the kitchen table - the area formerly housing his daytime crate so while he may have been curious as to where his crate was, it is part of the R+ way of training 'sit means sit' -- at least in my house


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

That's hilarious! Same puppy-brainsplosion happens here when the dogs get to clean up whatever canned cat food was left in the dishes only if they sit nicely first. It's so hard being a puppy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan obviously fancies himself as a future agility star!! After yesterday's intro to baby agility grids, he needed to learn more, more, more!!

Being the clever little beastie he is, he cleverly waited for me to leave him untended while I put away some clothes. Next thing I know all 3 adults come running into my room and hop onto my bed - with their very best 'wasnt me, see?' expressions. 

So of course I call out 'Aedan' and hear him rushing on into the room so pleased with his prize -- what could he have gotten, you ask? Why the Clean Run magazine I had been reading while I ate dinner - he had to have climbed onto a chair and snatched it off the table .... 

fine little Aedan, read up on agility so we can be stars LOL


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol! The things they chew on can be so amusing (but at least it wasn't gross!).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we played inside:

> Its Yer choice with the food bowl about a foot off my knee while I was sitting on the floor  He did so well I progressed to tossing treats to reset him and calling him back (Name Game). He cam straight in and not to the food bowl 

> Tippy Plank work - fun game

> Pot work: We have progressed to where he 'demands' his place on the pot (still the larger planter bottom) and some rear feet movement

> Introduction to running between 1 set of 2x2 weaves set horizontal to his position 

He'll be spending the day in the dog yard; hopefully Paul will leave work after 8 hours to be back home before I am by a few hours and will let the dogs inside ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan made it through his first day in the dog yard while I was at work  He had Brady for company ...

The vet's office called - he tested negative for parasites   

and a decision made, Aedan will not be learning field work. He'll have to make do with obedience, rally & agility I guess  His siblings in hunt homes will just have wear the hunt & field work mantle.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan has a very large stuffed golden that he loves to dognap and carry around, climb over and bring to different areas of the house.

So, this morning we started our session with sir doggy in the middle of the training room  Aedan was highly rewarded for doing his sits (verbal) and his downs (still using hand motion) near his stuffie 

Then we worked

> some running by my side
> touch a 'button' (think Staples 'That was easy' but barnyard noises)
> Take and then the beginning of hold a metal article

Wish I had this session on video - he was adorable! Absolutely no hesitation taking metal into his mouth and a good (albeit very short) hold.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Apr 22 2015 am session*

part of this morning's session  His work at Its Yer Choice is amazing and he can now come in to me (not yet a recall so no fronting) with an open food bow in close proximity. Next steps will include getting him in drive by ramping him up with tug and 'smack da baby' and seeing how he does 

One of the many good aspects of R+ training  It doesn't much matter if you make a mistake in timing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked outside and played:

> Can you sit? When excited from tugging? When I am moving (just started this)

> We also played name game but that was not fully in the frame; outside, with the tug.- 

note to self: do a better job keeping his head & neck level when tugging!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> note to self: do a better job keeping his head & neck level when tugging!


If you don't mind, can you expand on the "why" of this? My girl loved tug, so I was curious.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is important when they are young (puppy and adolescent) and are still growing without the mmusculature etc to support them. Their necks should not be hyperextended. When dogs tug with each other their motions are powerfully side to side or head and neck down.

For a youngster like Aedan, I can not only cause him pain but can also make it so he never wants to tug again...so I need to be mindful that he is not like my Faelan or Towhee (yet) who are tugging maniacs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am thinking Aedan won't be introduced to water this weekend. Freeze warnings posted again. Last night and now again. The pup who seemingly loves water....bowls, when it's being poured, puddles where there is water you can usually find Aedan.

BTW, he must be watching Faelan and Brady. That pup has taken to lifting his right hind leg a few inches off the ground when he pees. He should be way to young for hormones to be behind it so it must be monkey-see, monkey-do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan had his 1st water adventure today; under the care of his papa Faelan he swam and became comfortable getting on and off the dock - I was late getting the camcorder out.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

So cute. Aedan looked like he was trying to follow Faelan's motions exactly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and we just spent some time walking around and watching skeet shooting at one of my clubs - he wasn't so sure for the few seconds but then was like ' hey cheese ! life is good  

Because he was showing very slight stress (his tail was not fully up and he yawned a time or 2), I did not go very close to any people - the smell of guns, hands with gun powder etc can wait until he is fully comfortable close to the sounds. He did eat an entire stick of string cheese so it was a fairly comfortable level of stress for him.

This is important for him, since gunfire is part of his every day life where I live (gun and hunting clubs) so its best if he knows the source of the sounds - and if I ever change my mind about training him for hunt tests, it will become more important.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we put several elements of weekly grooming together 

> He stood on the grooming table for nails & feet for the 1st time (as opposed to being in my lap flipped onto his back)
> He was combed out fully after nails were dremeled and feet were trimmed
> He learned how to climb down the stairs leading to the grooming table - scary stuff for a youngster but my not helping him combined with a hunk of chicken on each step had the right effect  it took him quite a while to go from stair 1 to 2 - it is a crowded corner and the steps are steeper than he could reach without trusting I would not let him be hurt - the 2nd to 3ed step was not a problem at all once that 1st to 2nd step was conquered. And the 3rd step to the floor is minimal but boy oh boy, he thought he won the lottery when he was down to the floor


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the video of Aedan's first water adventure, he's so adorable.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This boy has an adventure every day! What a cutie he is!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks! We try 
I was wishing I had my camcorder with me this morning to capture his flying and running in the fields, he is starting to know how to really move


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am impressed !! Seriously 

I started Crate Games this morning with Aedan. And in less than 10 minutes we progressed through the following steps.

> In the crate
> Hand on latch does not mean he comes forward
> Hand on latch and open door does not mean come forward
> Hand on latch does mean go toward the back of the crate and sit for treat delivery
> Hand on latch and open door does not mean move forward; door closes & latches
> Hand on latch and open open does not mean head coming forward earns a reward
> Hand on latch then open door does not mean foot movement is a rewardable event
> Open door and my taking a step away DOES mean if you stay right where you are you get a jackpot !!

Clever boy  and I figure all that scooting and bending on my part must count as my leg workout this morning since it is very close to formal squats and reaches LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Apr 29 2015*

Tonight we introduced a bird wing on a bumper  And then the wing flew off the bumper as I tossed it and Aedan had to make a choice - he chose the bird wing!! 

What an awesome puppy he is!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Tonight we introduced a bird wing on a bumper  And then the wing flew off the bumper as I tossed it and Aedan had to make a choice - he chose the bird wing!!
> 
> What an awesome puppy he is!!


That was great! What a good boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike we worked some

> Choose to heel
> Sits while I am in motion (in front of him)
> Sits at front, downs from in front of me front
> Sits at my side
> Get It, Get It, Get It, Come
> Get Back (my setup cue)

He did well


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The stuffie May 2 2015*

I taught Aedan the stairs up to the grooming table last weekend - which is where I have been keeping the big stuffie he loves to dognap !! Talk about unintended consequences!

This morning I hear happy puppy feet and turn around to see what he is into and what do I see? Why Aedan with the stuffie and the adults looking on LOL Brady, Towhee and Faelan (L to R) watching on as Aedan moves and plays with the stuffie! I snapped this picture before putting sir Stuffie back ...

As I am typing this, it has appeared again in the office LOL I may need to find yet another place to store the stuffie :wavey::wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Since he loves sir Stuffie so much, we played 

...will you tug?
...will you fetch?

with sir Stuffie outdoors where he does not belong LOL He cast a few longing glances toward the stuffie but played tug & fetch  -- video below.

And then after the vet appt, Aedan and I headed to a local bike path where he got to see people on bikes, roller bladers, walkers, joggers, runners, he got to walk on asphalt with wooden railings, a wooden bridge that goes over a busy road, we walked between restaurants, he got his tummy rubbed by a lady and her son, he got to sit and watch a different world going by. He got to see sewer type grating, bright painting on asphalt and a host other things. He even got to hear what sounded like those pop-pop-pop-pop fireworks that kids do sometimes.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is so cute. We have this gigantic stuffed bunny cloe tries to drag out of my room every morning. It's twice as big as she is.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's a smart boy! I love how his tail never stops wagging!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmm, logging some things in my training notes and (not to jinx things but...) it has been several weeks since there have been any accidents .... good boy Aedan!

Towhee is now inviting Aedan to play with her ultra cute kind of boxing motion with her 2 front paws - it's adorable and he's like 'Game ON!'.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just heard Paul yelling "HEY - YOU GIVE THAT BACK!!" so I cautiously ask -- 'Umm, did the short one steal something'?

Seems Aedan must have thought the lemon dangling from Paul's hand was a ball LOLOLOLOL

In other news, Aedan worked a bit on learning aluminum ground bars for weave pole and poles on either side of him with my new wide open channel weaves  and practiced more 'Get It, Get It, Get It, COME' games

I realized this morning that he has started sitting quietly at the crate door to be let out first thing in the morning, when he has finished eating and when I have put him in the crate to run errands or whatever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

ooops!! I guess I forgot to latch the crate last night. Guess who joined the crew in the early morning greeting ritual ???

House is intact and haven't seen any accidents or chewed things, and he went his usual amounts on first outing so I'd say it was an unplanned successful adventure! 

Note: Aedan does sleep through the night and has since the first day


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

This may sound weird but I'm so jealous of your experience in training dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I closed the right channel about an inch for Brady's training and decided to start back chaining with Aedan - this is his 2nd time since he was introduced to the channels on Monday and I was amazed at his already coming in towards me for his treat - or perhaps I should say amazed at his heading away from the treat in order to come back in LOL 

Here is a video (not embedded since doesn't like the hyphens)

http://youtu.be/-90cJ-AzEUk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Chritty said:


> This may sound weird but I'm so jealous of your experience in training dogs.


not weird  one of the advantages of being older I guess is to have some experience of what methods I like and really wonderful mentors and teachers.

Thanks!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just catching up on Aedan. He is so cute and looks like he is doing wonderful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

I just had one of those eye opening moments. 

I let the dogs out and Aedan took off full speed ahead (actually he took off to the side yard) chasing a bird! Luckily he came running back just as quickly when he heard his name. I didn't even notice what type of bird. 

Yesterday he seemed to discover that there is an adorable puppy who mimics his actions and antics when he jumps up to see him. Boiing, Boiing, Boiing - up to see what we the humans know as a mirror sitting on top of a dresser - puppies are so fun LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A silly little video ... Aedan was groomed first this morning and decided he so loved the grooming table he kept climbing up, and trying to get into the room while I was doing nails, feet and comb outs for the adults -- so when all the dogs were done, I grabbed the video, opened the door and VOILA 







Maybe it was the silly little 'wiggly piggly' jingle I was singing as I was combing him out.

I also kind of found it amazing that I used high value treats and left them open and none of the older dogs went for a treat while they were being groomed but readily accepted the treats from my hand


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute video, Aedan is so adorable and growing so fast.

Too cute about him seeing himself in the mirror, would have been great seeing a video of that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan's adventure for the day  

He got to go for an hour drive to a trainers' home - he went with Brady & I but he had his private session time in her barn with lots of interesting things like agility equipment around the walls, a crate built up on 2x4 boards and playing/learning in a new environment.

We 'worked' the following

> Can you tug in an unfamiliar place with your leash on the floor?
> Can you tug with toys on the floor?
> Restrained recalls with tugging for reward
> Retrieving a ball
> Retrieving a wooden dumbbell (this was Cheryl's idea, I was hesitant since he loves chewing)
> An agility wobbly board
> Get It, Get It, Get It Come games
> Fly around a post, then another, and then another

Then Brady was worked while Aedan was crated in the same room, and we finished with an off leash nature walk with both the dogs.

Aedan did so very well, the instructor was impressed


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is getting more Towhee play time as his sharp puppy teeth are being replaced with his oh, so much kinder adult teeth  

So he is learning distinct styles of dog play now

Faelan's who prefers the chase and be chased method
Towhee's who prefers the up on her hind legs 'n atem style
Brady who prefers the rolling around and wrestling style

He is also starting to give 'the' stare while he hunkers down to eye stalk the dog next up on his play list


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

at 2 days older than 4 months (DOB 1/14/15), Aedan weighed 33-34 pounds/ He seemed to weigh more than his litter mates so I went and googled how much his projected adult weight will be  

According to a few sources, adult dogs will double their 4 month old weight when the are adults - so 66-68 pounds does not sound so big  He is on the very lean side so perhaps slightly more weight when he matures but still a good weight.

And oh yeah, while he was a friendly wiggly dog at the vets, I guess he felt that when they stuck that thermometer up his butt piddling on their floor was only fair and hey he did attempt to assist in the clean up - after all there were white paper towels being used LOL

He also got to play with a puppy in the waiting room for a few minutes as I was waiting for the bill and the other owner was waiting to be called in.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just had Hazel to the vet this morning too, and she came in at 26 pounds. I was a little surprised since she was looking very tall this past week! At least she's in the 25 - 50 pound range for the heartworm meds now (the reason for the vet visit), so I can buy a few months supply.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I only pickup up 1 pill LOL - he will probably be over 45 pounds next month and so will be taking the big boy size  Aedan received his rabies vaccine today.

So according to the 4 month estimate, Hazel should be a nice 52 pounds! That is a great size for a girl


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan took a ride down to the CT shoreline for a food pickup today and while we were waiting for the food trucks, we practiced

> Loose lead walking
> Just cuz someone threw white tissues on the grass does not mean you get to eat them
> Sits (no downs since it was raining and he was dirty enough LOL)
> Hand touches
> Stands
> some circle lefts & rights
> running in circles on my left and right sides with 'laser finger' leading the way
> and no, just because a man is loading food in the truck does not mean you get to climb into the cargo area when free in the (parked) Xterra


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just have to say that I am loving my Aedan 

Is he a trained, perfectly behaved little dog? Heck no.

But he is a wonderful puppy.

His teething is going well and his front teeth are all adult style. 

Just want to concentrate on all he does right - the list grows longer by the day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

grins

I was planning on advancing Aedan's 'Its Yer Choice Game' and start working longer sits using Crate Games, but he is sound asleep at my feet  He must have had a busy, busy day hanging with his papa rather than Brady all day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Its a wet, showery type of morning but we did do some playing outside.

We practiced 

> spinning left and right, working up to double and triple spins before rewarding
> laser pointer finger while I was jogging - first on my left then on my right. Then jogging at heel and side morphed into baby front crosses.
> A few Come Fore type setups where he'd be jogging at my side and I would switch to moving backwards offering my hands for a chin rest or tossing a treat between my legs and having him go get it. 

It was fun and he did well. He did not jump for the treats at all but waited for delivery  Even when I delivered sloooooow motion. Good puppy


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What! The free trash on the ground is not okay to grab?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A temporary shift in Aedan's adventures has happened the past couple of days - my older dogs are all on the injured list (Faelan: eye injury, Towhee: ear infection, Brady: Hot Spot balls) so not a lot of training has been going on and since I work full time and they needs meds/creams, drops, sprays applied there is not a lot of extra time for round abouts and general exposure outings.

Given the bloodiness of his chew twizzle this morning, I am thankful I halted tug training about a week ago and it will be halted for the next little while as well. 

So what am I concentrating on?

Life skills.

> He readily lines up for his peanut butter on a metal spoon (learns to love metal in his mouth + preparation for medication delivery)
> He is readily sitting and waiting at the back of his crate when my hand is on the door
> Since tug is out, we are getting a bit more physical with our play (will provide great rewards in the ring, training and also helps solidify alternate behaviors when he may want to put his mouth on my skin or clothes)
> I would consider him house broken at this point so after 1st outing if it is earlier than 4:45am, he is allowed free time in the house while I get back into bed -- he will almost always request coming up on the bed for cuddle time with the older dogs as well
> He is getting more adventurous while in the woods, so the rewards are being upped when he comes on his name.

As I sit here typing this, he is at my feet working on a nylabone with Faelan and Towhee on either side - this while Brady is earnestly trying to break yet another cone apart against the walls  Flop, flop, scrape, scrape: interesting noises for sure.

I almost feel bad about 1 thing: pictures are coming in with his siblings who went to hunting homes and they look so wonderful & happy in their training (retrieving and swimming) - but it still is not enough of an interest of mine for many reasons among which is the amount of time required; working so many hours I would need to have him day trained and while I love & trust teacher, I prefer to see everything that goes on with my dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As I was writing the previous post I started thinking, that's an excuse!! Aedan needs his fun time training so we just worked

> Nose touches to a Alley Oop - he still doesn't 'get it' but he's getting closer
> The pivot plank where I am starting to introduce 2o2o
> Fronts with a chin rest

He did well and I think he's missed training LOL he kept going onto the grooming table when I tries letting the other dogs in the room


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to take pictures! My goodness, Aedan's K9Data page doesn't have a picture 

A random photo from a few years ago popped up on my Facebook feed that had Casey, Faelan, Towhee & Brady. Now I have mentioned a time or 2 that Aedan has himself a serious case of the ganglies but what I had forgotten was that Brady, who is a seriously stunning boy, had a mismatched face & head at Aedan's age! The picture that popped up reminded me LOL


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, can't wait to see a picture of the little guy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Right back atcha


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Note to self:

Aedan has a few months of eating peanut butter off of a metal spoon; and has been introduced to metal articles.

Let's try puppy retrieves of the metal spoon this weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A stunning day in CT.

Aedan got to go to an AKC Sanctioned Match with Brady and myself - he did great!!

> He was crated while I chatted and/or worked Brady and was a total gentleman
> We took several walk abouts where he would sit to observe and take it all in and then move forward to explore
> He met a few puppies
> He met several people and started to learn sit while greeting
> He walked on gravel
> He heard loud speakers and the National Anthem
> He saw a lot of dogs and activities
> he saw a lot of cars pulling in and out
> people running, generators, powder flying, blow dryers, flapping tents, flags and banners
> Rope rings

I am sure I am forgetting things but it was a beautiful day -- funny thing ! I saw the conformation golden puppies about his age and honestly they were HUGE!! Way overweight to my eyes but that kind of seals the whole 4-6 month class question I had - unless I want to increase his weight by 25-30%so he could match the butterball effect and that's not happening 

I met up with a lot of friends and it was a blast!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*No stuffies are safe*

from an Aedan boyo ... I should have known when he had a tag in his mouth that he went exploring again -- and what did he find? Why another stuffie bear he claimed as his prize -- after rearranging rugs again, of course


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What adventures Aedan has had today!!

This morning he went for a hike at a local walking trail - Brady, Aedan and myself. He got to explore, smell and even go swimming! He does not quite have the keep the mouth above water level completely mastered but he had a grand time and I did not see any splashing front legs 

Then after a few hours I thought maybe one of our local parks might be busy - talk about an understatement. I circled 3 lots multiple times looking for a parking space - although roads and meridians were lined with cars, I prefer the whole between the lines, you can park here style.

So we spent over an hour, longer than I planned but Aedan was such a hit! Dozens of small kids of all races and styles running and asking if they could pet him - he did jump up on one youngster when the kid asked him too, I wasn't expecting that so was too slow. But he sat and loved on all the other kids and several adults. He seemed to thrill a few adults when they sat down to pet him and he promptly crawled into the laps!

Cooking fires, kites, scooters, bikes, some type of 3 wheeled scooters, baseball, volleyball, basketball, tennis, adults with long finger nails and perfume, billowing outfits, head scarves and baseball caps, wide brimmed caps, heavy people, thin people, disabled people and a few dogs - not many dogs were there ; overall lots and lots of exposure. At times he would need to sit and just take it all in so it was slow going LOL and of course when he sat, kids came running. A wide wooden bridge, a skate park being used by more people on bicycles - perhaps a lesson was going on? Some bikes on the outer trails had cards singing against the spokes.

And now the boy is completely crashed out. 

Oh yeah, some of the kids slipped him Doritos -- he liked them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Grab da Collar*

Oh boy, combine hungry puppy who has not seen me all day and has not eaten with high value chicken treats and we have a puppy who has a difficult time not grabbing treats LOL

Here is Aedan this evening playing 'Grab da Collar' beginners version:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I kind of was not going to post this, but I think it speaks to the importance of teaching our dogs that 'give' is good and that they will often get the object of their affection right back 


But sometimes not and crazy owner shoving their hand down your throat is something that may happen.

So what did my Aedan snatch but give no resistance to feeling that hand snatch away? On our hike this morning, some unschooled low down filthy animals threw used condoms on the ground. The nano second between him grabbing and my decision (okay fear too that it would choke him or cause an obstruction) to get that nasty, disgusting thing out of his mouth woke us all up.

And their hike was cut short, since I could not wait to get said hand washed and sterilized ...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is gross.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Atleast the lowdown filthy unschooled animals aren't breeding


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just ordered a 3 foot diameter kiddie pool with 100 3inch soft plastic balls for diving for treats games LOL Could be a success for all of the dogs but then again they may prefer the balls to the treats - we shall see


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few days of non planned sessions with Aeadan  he apparently wants to play the same games the big dogs play!

- he took, held and gave a wooden dumbbell 3 times
- he is eying the high jump and broad jump so those had to be put away
- he fell into heel position several times this morning

He amazes me  he is starting to slam that cute little butt down when he wants something

He has a mouthful of shiny new teeth, more to come yet but it is amazing how fast they are coming in

I have a lot of outdoor repairs/maintenance scheduled starting next week, so while I was setting out the agility equipment scheduled for repair (dogwalk and one of the teeters) he was trying his darndest to get to his 2 on 2 off position  since the big garage is one of the projects, the dogs cannot be in their dog yard, so he (and all the dogs) will no doubt be thrilled to see their dog walker again ... She is all excited about seeing them as well ! Have to remember to make lots of tummy treats .

He has some upcoming adventures as well next week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

New Game tonight  The beginnings of a PUSH and it was plain fun! I played it with all he dogs.

I took their evening meal which tonight was kibble and put it in their bowl; one dog at a time. I then put 4 3" balls onto top of the kibble and brought the dogs outside one at a time 
Aedan whomped those balls scooping up with his snout and tossing them into the air and to a distance, kibble also went flying. He then went into a low bodied stance to get his food - Aedan usually eats in a crate so this was 3 differences: free, outside and with something besides food in his bowl. He seemed quite excited to search out the kibble that flew out of the bowl once the bowl itself was empty.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*May 30 2015*

This morning Aedan got to experience a few new things since I bathed & blew dry Faelan & Towhee.

He got to see & explore:

> The Booster tub & stairs
> A smaller grooming table outside but with the familiar steps going up to it

Then he played in the spray from the hose; a wide nozzle type thing while I was washing down training equipment and bathing stuff.

Then he got to hear (I did not let him explore too closely) the forced air blower as I was drying the bathing & grooming equipment.

Oh, he also 'helped' as I sprayed down and cleaned the jump bumps and broad jumps with a big floppy towel which he seemed to prefer over playing with the older dogs LOL

Now, I am trying to clean with his 'assistance' as he chases the central vac hose, pip & nozzle ...

I hope to bring him to a puppy party in a bit - we shall see!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from the puppy party -Aedan did great!! We discovered he has a big boy Aroooy when he sees either a pen full of puppies or a big stuffed white bunny rabbit with large pink ears 

But each time he was out (I brought all 4 dogs) he did great and loved meeting and greeting all the people & dogs


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Fun  

I had a few minutes before heading out to a private lesson so brought out a new toy!! Aedan, with the help of some cheese, soon was climbing into play tents and through a (short) tunnel - waggy waggy waggy





http://youtu.be/50e9k3hzP8s


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Aedan!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice! I'm beginning to wonder if his tail doesn't have an "off" switch


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He wants to be just like those big dogs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins! Due to some maintenance and repair work that was scheduled to start at my house (postponed due to heavy, heavy rain), Charlotte the dog walker came up today and will be coming up for however long the dog yard is out of commission.

She just texted to say that Aedan managed to sit in his crate when she unlatched it, even with the older 3 dogs dancing and no doubt squealing and whimpering with excitement  

No accidents even with the excitement. Then he and Brady apparently had a rip roaring time wrestling and getting all kinds of muddy (we've had over 4 inches of rain in 36 hours according to Paul's guage)

What a good good boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan made the connection this evening with touch, the Alley Oop and his treat 

Good boy Aedan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is very comfortable with all the activity outside and the men converging in the work areas 

I have been showing my older 2 dogs so Aedan has not had much one on one time so I took today off from trialing  

So far we went for a hike with all the dogs, and he was introduced to a kiddie pool filled with 3 inch soft balls. I used some type of Italian sausage I picked up at the store and from my notes ...

June 6 2015: In the brand spanking new kiddie pool, with Italian bacon for treats and 3 inch soft balls. 

Balls in your way? Toss 'em out! 

Think there are more treats under those pesky balls? Dump the pool!

Aedan figured out to shake the High Jump to knock over the food on the upright as well LOL

Next up I will be heading out with just him to a park for walk abouts, some game playing and a short hike.

Here is a video of the game with the ball filled pool .

http://youtu.be/IPKv0pkIo08


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! What an adventure Aedan had yesterday 

I was at obedience trials and Brady & Aedan stayed home. Now normally they would go for a hike with my brother, BIL and his 2 dogs. But Bandit was injured and Max was ill so my brother decided to try a new hiking trail. He loads up Brady & Aedan and heads out but his muffler falls off!! So he returns home in a very noisy car as I am getting home.

Given the time of day, my brother starts calling around for open muffler repair and finds one - he heads out to get his car fixed so Brady & Aedan are home thinking they have had their daily adventure, right?

Nope, we eat dinner and Paul loads Aedan up to return to the hiking trails - just 1 dog since it is close to 7pm and he doesn't know the trails. Off they go -- and about an hour and a half later I get a call that Paul needed a lift to his car since the woods were getting dark and he was (obviously) not familiar enough with those trails to continue in the dark. He'll meet me on Meriden Road -- he stopped at someone's house who gave him directions and offered water for Aedan.

So off I go and after about 7 miles I spot them -- my brother with an adorable little golden boy walking up a luckily wide pedestrian strip  Busy road but Aedan looks fine.

Imagine his delight when he realizes that Xterra pulling to a halt at roadside is there for him!! He gets in absolutely thrilled that he knows this car and look!! Here I am! 

Off we go to where my brother's car is parked and then on home.

My brother figures they must have walked 6 or 7 miles ... Aedan slept well last night


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aedan's such an adorable little guy, his tail was going non stop in the video. 
Fun reading his adventures.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

He's getting so big!! Great videos, thanks for showing them.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no! I've been lost in the woods quite a few times over the years too. Not fun!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What adventures Aeden is having. I've been sort of lost on trails, in that I have a general idea where I am but can't find the exact path to put me back to my car, not two miles up the road. 
And it's always when I don't listen to Jess who always knows the way back and will try to guide me in that direction.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday I noticed a change in Aedan. I am seeing glimpses of the adult he will become. A gleefully exuberant boy with a respect for the older dogs and yet a love of working and hanging with me 

He looks to be developing a beautiful & speedy movement that speaks to agility.

Looks like he is becoming a wonderful wonderful dog


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We need more photos! He sounds so fantastic!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Anele said:


> We need more photos! He sounds so fantastic!


Your wish is my command  I brought my camera along to the Recreation Area -- the dock was in use so Aedan was shown by his papa (Faelan) much about diving from the 'beach'; actually down the dike. Faelan was very willing to help his son out until Aedan wanted his bumper - then Aedan got a few papa low level growls.

A variety of pictures showing Aedan swimming, dog paddling, and watching papa ..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

... and just for fun ... close up shots of Aedan's first launches into the water to when he starting getting the whole launch and level out idea  These were taken shortly after noon so his coloring does not come through ...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love that papa Faelan lays down the law about who gets to bring the bumper back. Abby is a total washout about thing like that, letting her kids take things away from her. No wonder my two younger girls are such handfuls!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great shares! We're into the 90s today and the thought of a cool lake is refreshing - now, to leave the a/c.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is a swimmer!! Faelan, Aedan and I went back to the Recreation area and he was swimming and not wanting to come out of the water on the dike side! No splashing or struggling today for the little one.

Then we went over to the dock and after a few tosses of the bumper, I turn around and see a (kind of - one street over) neighbor with a Sunfire relative pulling in. So Aedan got introduced to tennis balls and Cinder -- and then a boxer. Neighbor and I got to catch up on life events so I was out longer than I planned but the dogs all had a wonderful time.

Aedan likes/loves tennis balls. He likes little girls with potato chips. He likes water and running around with new found dog friends. He likes my neighbor. He wanted to try to catch a few young men in a kayak, he was actually kind of fascinated by them. He thinks sticks are great fetchables (neighbor was also throwing sticks). 

I like/love that he was responsive to his name when being called in. He gave up his fetchables willingly. He sat with no fuss when other dogs were met on the walk portion (no playing with other dogs while he is on lead and/or dogs I do not know while off lead).

Faelan also had a great time, but this is Aedan's thread


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like Aedan had a fun day! We loved the swimming pictures. 

He is growing up so nicely! Funny thing - yesterday I brought Hazel to the small pond where she likes to swim. It has been busy here, so we haven't been in a week and a half or so. She jumped in and quickly realized that she can now walk out to about 10 feet from shore where she used to have to swim. Those legs are getting long.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

LOVE the swimming photos! What a fun time he had!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, I am thinking that the 20 ish pound bag of kibble, still in its' Chewy shipping box may not be perfectly safe in my living room....the cardboard is mysteriously developing holes.

I bought it way too early, I probably have a few months worth of kibble in the dog closet - halfway through a 30 pound bag.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan went to big dog school today!! Drop In Rally class  He got to work around other dogs and people. This class is structured where the individual stations are discussed and practiced using just a few steps of heeling so I felt it was well within his attention span - and it was  We sat down once low jumps were brought out and just hung around while the other teams were doing walk throughs and doing their courses. 

He also went for a short hike earlier this morning.

I think he enjoyed his day and met new friends


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so what do you do on a rainy Sunday morning? 

In Aedan's case, he was introduced to the big boy wobble board - this is a carpeted board with arced rocker supports underneath that causes a very unstable surface. This is his first session and he quickly caught on that to earn treats, he had to interact (somehow) with the wobble board 

- Will a glance do it? Nope
- Will a nose touch do it? Nope
- Will a nose bop earn a reward? Nope

Bingo: A foot on the board starts the reward sequence !! 
Good boy Aedan 

Excuse the wet hair LOL

ETA: And yes, they (Brady & Aedan) are off on their walk - no hiking since it really is wet


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning it was too wet to do much of anything so ...

We started building value for a jump  Well not really a jump but a jump bump between 2 jump wings -- a bit of tug (he couldn't decide leather leash or fleece tug ball) followed by a few lured over the jump bumps and then on to his offering 





https://youtu.be/YwrcWwVkga4


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning Aedan starting learning about a fronting (and finishing) platform. Simple rules right now, all 4 feet on the platform and chicken comes his way 

Then we went outside where we worked some 'laser pointer' games working up to front crosses. Laser finger is basically following my pointing index finger which right now is close to my side. He also is learning 'look at that' where I point to something that he explores.

I was thinking this morning about the multiple online schools that I take classes at, and it occurred to me that each and every one encourages my dogs to have inquisitive minds, to be willing to explore options, and a lack of reluctance to make mistakes. A wide variety of surfaces, sounds, use of their bodies etc. Just mentioning this since I like this approach and I think it is an important part of where I'd like Aedan to be in a few years  plus it's Aedan's blog LOL


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> This morning Aedan starting learning about a fronting (and finishing) platform. Simple rules right now, all 4 feet on the platform and chicken comes his way


Making one of these has been on my to-do list for a few weeks, as some of the people use these in class. What size is Aedan's platform? Is it just large enough to fit them when they sit? 
Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This one is actually a spare floor board for a dog house LOL 14 inches wide by 27 inches long - its a bit large to make it easier for him. I have attached a picture. If you exclude the slots for connecting the floorboards, its probably about 12 inches wide

The adult size will be probably 10 inches wide by 24 inches long. The older dogs use a 10 x 48 inch plank cut in half and stacked one half on top of the other (each plank is 1 in thick so the finished platform is 2 inches high). Many people do measure out the exact length and then add an inch or 2 before cutting to size -- or use foam which is easy to cut. I am not clever with wood so Home Depot cuts a plank in half 





BriGuy said:


> Making one of these has been on my to-do list for a few weeks, as some of the people use these in class. What size is Aedan's platform? Is it just large enough to fit them when they sit?
> Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

pssst 

For anyone who reads Aedan's blog, I am so excited to let you know he will be starting Susan Garrett's Recallers -- a very special announcement came through my email yesterday that I could not pass up!! And perfect timing since Aedan is closing in on the 6 month mark; the time when his so far great recall may -- well --- his need for independence may start kicking in!

For anyone who might be interested in the 2015 session:

Recallers | Susan Garrett: Dog Trainer, Agility Champion, Owner of Say Yes Dog Training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan went to an indoor Sho n Go today with Faelan, Towhee & Brady 

He was crated in a corner with Brady to his left. We worked some crate games and some 2-5 step heeling games with pocket hand, some fronts and a few find heel position games. He did not go into a ring of course but he was relaxed and focused whenever he was out of the crate. More interested in working than with the people or dogs all around him; Just the way I love 

And he was quiet in his crate while not working, relaxed and observant


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Teaching the tunnel, chute and tire (really low) are on my training horizon as Aedan is nearing 6 months.

For each of these, it would be really helpful for him to have an active and focused sit stay 

This morning I kicked the sit stay training up a notch and took it away from the crate and feeding time. Onto the grooming table he went  First with long soothing strokes down his back as he sat with his front feet near the edge, then moving away from 1 to 6 feet and then returning while he held a stay.

He quickly notices patterns which I have to be careful of -- for instance, 2 stays followed by a get off the table and get back on resulted in his running off the table the 3rd time I followed this sequence LOL Yes, he waited for his release but I switched it up after that. 

Total session was perhaps 3 minutes with play on the floor, sits and stays on the table ranging from a quick release to perhaps 20 seconds intermixed with my leaving or long soothing strokes down his back.

I should mention my grooming table has steps leading up to it, so he was not jumping on & off the table but rather running up and down the stairs.

ETA: Aedan had his first tail trim today and I am starting to look at those ears! 
A friend gave me pics taken a few months ago and they give me hope!! Aedan started with a well balanced head LOL so he should end up with a well balanced head - now he seems all nose and ears


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is just in from some agility basics fun 

I removed the chute portion from my chute, leaving just the barrel which has traction strips. 

Aedan learned to race through the barrel with his head low to track the treat - after he caught on that the game's purpose was to go THROUGH the barrel, he thought it was wonderful fun racing back and forth and finding the barrel entrance for his treats!

Then we worked some weave poles on the channel weaves - still set up wider than his body width. Slight curving of ihs head towards me on alternate poles at a slow pace to begin the concept of poles on either side and an aluminum bar on the ground. He thought this was all right but not as much fun as 'barrel racing' LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan has discovered jumping on my bed as I am waking up allows him to join the fun of trying to see who can lick my face the most !

He is also learning to be more comfortable eating lower value meals (ie kibble) in the kitchen with the big dogs. He still seems to be on guard that they might take his food but he'll get over that LOL Heads must be raised from a bowl in my house before any other dog is allowed to explore that bowl.

He is also starting to love his 'weaves'; he is looking forward to his mini sessions and although the channels are open, I feel he is gaining benifit as well as having fun!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds fun. Do you have any ideas you could pass along for a homemade obstacle course. I read you can use traffic cones to do the weave. The barrel thing you mention where would you get something like that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you can get barrels at garden supply places (rain barrels) and some feed stores - I would advise something be put on the bottom of the barrel for traction as well as bracing so the barrel does not move - here is a chute that gives some idea of size needed 12' Chute by Affordable Agility

For weaves you can use sticks in the ground, cones or amazon has some sets 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8cgbof44us_b

If you are handy (I am not) there are books detailing how you can make agility equipment and here is a site that details where to find free plans Free Agility Plans - Free Do-It-Yourself Dog Agility Obstacle Equipment Plans

Have fun


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love holidays from work!! So far Aedan has gone for a hike and he reminded me of pictures I have seen where their legs are black with **** while on the hike and I wished I had my camera. 

Then we worked on the tunnel a bit - still not a full sized tunnel but closer 
I set up a video for this take on tunnels (1st time was a kids tunnel with tents)


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> I think you can get barrels at garden supply places (rain barrels) and some feed stores - I would advise something be put on the bottom of the barrel for traction as well as bracing so the barrel does not move - here is a chute that gives some idea of size needed 12' Chute by Affordable Agility
> 
> For weaves you can use sticks in the ground, cones or amazon has some sets
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will check those things out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Aedan boy went and taught me a new lesson.

Friday we went hiking and there was ***** water galore, skunk cabbage lining some of the boardwalk type bridges we crossed and other adventurous stuff. I think that was most likely the culprit for the:

Black, volumnous and very smelly messes I woke up to on Sunday morning. As the day continued he seemed to be veering toward diarrhea and sure enough waking up Monday was certainly less than pleasant. Bouncy and alert he was, but man that boy had issues!

So while cleaning up my house, I scooped some of the mess into a ziploc bag, double bagged it in those insulated deli type paper bags and called the vet.

Off we go (after calling out of work, but my computer was sick, my glasses needed repair yada yada) to the emergency vet. Who even mentioned how bad the stuff coming out of Aedan's rear end smelled.

Thorough exam with pending stool sample results but he is on flagyl and a rice and chicken diet.

So what did this not so little pup teach me? That once flagyl is started, it may take awhile for the system to start up again  yep, true enough.

Good news! Aedan seems to be hugely hungry, full of energy and playfullness and my house was CLEAN this morning!

Oh, he is 44.5 pounds at 5.5 months old and slim & trim.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope Aedan's belly is back to regular! Hazel had giardia a couple of months ago that I'm pretty sure she got on one of our adventures through a swamp. The meds fixed the issue right after the first dose though!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He seems back to normal  I think he's tired of rice with chicken though! I caught him trying to get at the beef, veggie and yogurt mixtures the older dogs were getting this morning  

Swamp adventures, bleck. And do you think the dogs mind? Heck no! He'll probably dive right back into skunk cabbage at his next opportunity.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, we are back to training 
This morning Aedan worked some pocket hand heeling-its been several days so he thought doing the kangaroo style might be worthy of treats - not so much LOL then we worked some sits and downs. Oh yeah, his crate sit stays are up to 20 seconds with me stepping backwards several steps.

Then he got to be a distraction while the older dogs held (or not) 2 minute sit stays. We set up at a 90 degree angle from their line about 20 feet away and played retrieve that tennis ball. Aedan had a blast while both Faelan & Brady fell for the bait...silly dogs. So Aedan got more tennis ball tosses with the tennis ball being tossed in front of the older dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night Aedan started learning about running out to a remote treater at a run from distances as a foundation for Go Outs  He had fun!! Run out and eat from a machine?? Woohoo !! he had that covered LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well -- Aedan boy is crashed  

So far today he has had a hike , some play time and a drop in rally class. He did the exercises he could, practiced an agility setup where he goes between my legs while lecture was happening, and worked small pieces of the more complicated stations. He watched as other teams went in for run thrus since I don't think he is actually ready for going into a ring with signs and such. He saw and apparently disapproved of some noisy little yappers at drop in class (actually in the lobby while I was switching dogs; I stepped back into the main room and announced some miniature dogs were running loose in there ) -- he positively glared at the noisiest little 'thang' and then turned his back LOL he crated quietly while Faelan was at work and was really quite the polite little boyo.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan turns 6 months old today!! 

Here is beginning heeling, beginning set up and some fronts -- plus me messing up the around finish LOL As Aedan approaches full height we can start more heeling and games

http://youtu.be/mT090rpHSQ8


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Super cute Aedan!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Six months old! Time flies.... And he's still adorable.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well darn!

Aedan spooked at something in the woods today (who knows what - I could not see or hear anything and the older dogs were fine) -- a low AROOO AROOOO AROOOOO vocalization coming out of that cute little mouth as he tucked tail & bolted to the safety of the yard. I mentioned it to my brother and he said Aedan spooked at him earlier today for carrying mail and newspaper.

So, he won't be going to the obedience/conformation trial tomorrow as we see how long this fear (possibly flight???) stage lasts .... at least it showed up today rather than tomorrow when there would have been potentially no safe recourse for the boy.

A time for some caution as he works his way through it and we bide our time waiting for him come out the other side to a fully confident adolescent.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> well darn!
> 
> Aedan spooked at something in the woods today (who knows what - I could not see or hear anything and the older dogs were fine) -- a low AROOO AROOOO AROOOOO vocalization coming out of that cute little mouth as he tucked tail & bolted to the safety of the yard. I mentioned it to my brother and he said Aedan spooked at him earlier today for carrying mail and newspaper.
> 
> ...



It's incredible how from day to day their emotional state can change. Good on you for holding him back from a potentially bad situation for Aedan


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked and played in the back yard - it is a very muggy day and already in the 70s.

We started with Grab Da collar (he still doe not always like that), then I started training the outside post of the figure 8 using pocket hand -- First 1/4 way around to 1/2 way around to 3/4 way around to the full semi circle. 

Then we worked some Its Yer Choice followed by sits and stands (I really need to practice his stands more often. 

We finished with my starting to train the return to heel position with my being perhaps a foot in front of him while he is in a sit, and then my holding a treat and allowing him to nibble facing straight ahead as I returned to heel position. 

Earlier this morning his sit stay in the crate after eating is up to 45 seconds with the distractions of Faelan eating and then Brady being released into the room.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aedan Jul 21 2015 6 months 1 week AM session*

Aedan's morning session.

Tugging (I think he has outgrown the flirt pole  )
Some heeling (coming along nicely !!)
Sits with waits and returns (coming along nicely) 
Its Yer Choice (my bad I should not be raising my hand)
Grab Da Collar (sometimes he pushes into the grab, other times he has minor avoidance but we're getting there)
And we finished with more tug


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*July 22 2015*

This morning Aedan worked with 4 sections of gating set up and string cheese for treats.

- We played Grab da Collar
- Some heeling (pocket hand) which is steadily progressing
- Some Sits with waits; my turning away from him and stepping 1-3 steps away. We had a few resets
- Some downs
- Then we moved to a more advanced Its Yer Choice combined with sits stays. He sat, I moved a step or 2 away and dropped food. When he broke the food was covered and then picked up for a reset. When he held his stay for 1-3 seconds I picked up the foo and delivered it to him.

And el-destructo moments this morning.
- Rough housing in the morning between Aedan and Brady unhinged my closet door
- Then while I was setting up the gating, zooming Aedan & Brady crashed into the gating with Aedan getting his head 'stuck' and taking down 2 sections. I let him figure out how to get himself of of his predicament which he figured out pretty quickly with no panic LOL

ETA: We also took some new trails this morning on our hike -- he quite enjoyed exploring new territory!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> well darn!
> 
> Aedan spooked at something in the woods today (who knows what - I could not see or hear anything and the older dogs were fine) -- a low AROOO AROOOO AROOOOO vocalization coming out of that cute little mouth as he tucked tail & bolted to the safety of the yard. I mentioned it to my brother and he said Aedan spooked at him earlier today for carrying mail and newspaper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, will be interested to watch and learn a bit more about how you are working with Aedan at this stage and what signs you look for that he is on the other side.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening session was shorter than I had planned (meeting ran way over so I got home late) but what an awesome session  Agility was our focus.

We worked weaves with a set of 6 offset channel weaves (about 6 inches apart) with my treating each time he came towards me. Also ---- drum roll please ---- his 1st ever dogwalk (low and each section is 8 feet). With my offering support once he realized he was up in the air about mid way through the center section -- he did well and while he had a 'uh-oh what's going on here' moment, he wanted back up on the dogwalk as soon as he was over it. Of course I was right beside him the entire way and light physical reassurance was given about the midway point to the end ... Go Addan!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Jul 23 2015 am*

I set up the new platform and a single cone out by the offset weaves.

Aedan did some platform work (he does not yet sit on the platform but that will come as he gets more comfortable; this is a narrow platform about 4 inches high) with tossed treats and then some weaves. He did some sends from my left and from my right to 'fly' around the cone working to about 4 feet away. No combining since he is still learning these things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday was an event filled day for lil' Aedan 

Hiking followed by a rental followed by a visit to Ms Towhee and then an interesting connection he made.

The rental - little man is growing up!! He seems to flawlessly transition from house & yard training to public. He tugs, plays, works and for the most part crates as he does in private. For the most part is mentioned because I rarely let my dogs watch as another dog is working (just works out that way) and Aedan let his displeasure be known at not being the chosen one while in his crate at first. Now of course, he is just starting his adolescence so all heck may break loose but so far, so good  

He even did 3 full length, Retrieves on the Flat with a big-boy dumbbell - no wait (collar restraint with Ready Steady GO! ) and no fronts required but he has a beautiful charging out & back, a lovely pickup and hold too! He loves his toys there and the acrylic dowel that will eventually be a part of his Go-Outs.

Faelan, Brady and Aedan all waited in the Xterra while I groomed up Ms Towhee and then sat and visited with her and Barb -- no visiting allowed for them since Towhee is in season.

The interesting connection?

He stills eats his breakfast in his crate followed by crate games. Now the connection I am trying to build is hand on latch, go to the rear of the crate and sit. The connection he apparently is making is finish eating, as I reach forward (for crate games to touch the latch, last night to pick up the bowl), backup up and sit waiting for a release ... that became apparent (well after I considered it  ) after his dinner in the kitchen, without a crate with the older dogs. He finished eating as as I was reaching for his bowl to wash it, he backed up 2 steps and sat back against the dishwasher and waited for his release ... interesting.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one smart pup!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

we went back to Daves today and Aedan led with the older dogs while I pulled a shopping cart behind me filled with crates and training gear (scent articles, dumbbells, a selection of tug toys, and acrylic dowel, treats), gloves and blankies. 

We worked ring entrances, restrained recalls, waits with explosive releases (agility foundation), sit stays with my crouch walking away a few steps and then stepping back to reward, returns, Get-It Get-It Get-It Come games, look where I'm pointing games, Flys in both directions to a pylon. NaNaNaNa turns around the pylon (agility foundation) and some heeling. We finished up with walkabouts and What's That games, wandering into he bottle return area and he met probably a dozen people including 4 or 5 children at various points.

This was over the course of an hour and a half or so, with him being crated while I worked/played with one of the other dogs and needing to mind his crate manners for release and game time. 

He really is doing very well  A gentleman in the car, walking nicely on lead, sitting to greet people. Now to wait out the excitement peeing <sigh> -- he'll get there but so much excitement and so much to do so little time, wiggle, wiggle, piddle piddle. At least it is when we first start playing/training and not when he is greeting or acclimating to the different environments and people.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is so cute! And smart!

Cute: he is working on what position he wants to make 'his' when its bedtime. Draped over my waist? Snuggled against my back? Curled up in the bend of my knees? Of course, I don't think he is aware that once the weather cools down, the older dogs may reclaim their spots LOL

Smart: he received his 1st 'correction'. We setup for heeling, he looks at me, I step off and he sees a butterfly or something and completely disengages. I step out of heel position and backward and go still - it was about a nanosecond before he whipped around, realized I was no longer engaged with him, and snapped into heel position with nice focus and engagement 

Good boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, crap!!!

On our hike this morning, right before I put the dogs on leash I see the dogs go still a few feet ahead of me. A neighbor's golden rounds the corner 10 feet or so away at a dead run and scares Aedan. I hear yipping but at this point Faelan has gone into his jab & roll mode with the neighbors dog, Brady is close by looking on and wanting to join the fun and the neighbors dogs is rolling around the ground also yipping. I am thinking she is the one making all the noise. Neighbor says the little one has taken off as he apologizes.

Aedan has taken off for the hills as I grab Brady & Faelan, leash them up and start calling Aedan - I am hearing a dog barking and arooooing as I run up the trail toward home calling & calling Aedan Aedan!! I was probably 1/4 mile from home at this point.

And finally burst through the woods into my yard and spot my Aedan at the back door wanting in, barking and barking. Instinct told me his instinct would send him fleeing towards home and thank goodness there are no roads to cross. And that he did not stop at bad neighbor's house.

Thank goodness he is okay!! 

So I let them all in, they had water and then training sessions - at first Aedan did not want to come outside so I worked Brady and then Faelan. By that time Aedan was bouncing up to watch out the screen door and wanting his turn.

Hopefully this will not leave a lasting impression on Aedan - now I need to decide if I should let the matter rest for a few days or take him on the same trails tomorrow. If I take them on the same trails, I will remember to leash them up sooner!

ETA: He has met this dog before but at a recreational area where they all had fun dock diving.... Just the surprise element I guess of the dog rounding that corner like that while the older dogs were on alert.

ETA2: Aedan was just fine going out the back door


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no lasting impression from yesterday's 'adventure' 

Aedan was his normal running little self on this morning's hike and I did leash the dog's earlier in case my neighbor was also walking his girl (Cinder). I took a wider path on the return and sure enough I see Cinder very excitedly nose to ground trying to find them thar goldens on the cut off trail Chuck said she took off in high spirits as soon as they hit the main trail and she was unleashed LOL I had my crew leashed up and stepped off the trails into the woods until I saw Chuck and then called out good morning. He called Cinder in and leashed her, all the dogs met up calmly and Chuck was again apologizing for Cinder crashing around the corner like that yesterday -- he said he saw the flash of Aedan flying on by so scared his eyes were bugging and clearly showing the whites -- not pausing just all out fleeing. Zoom!!!! Gone!!

For those that may be reading and wondering, these things do happen, Cinder meant absolutely no harm and was just so excited to smell familiar dogs, it was a narrow winding footpath in heavily wooded terrain, Aedan is in a funny stage of development and I am not concerned at his flight; at 6 months I would prefer he flee to me but that is where Cinder was running to, fight would be a bad thing especially at this age so as long as he is safe and seems to have completely forgotten his fear, all is good. He was totally fine during the sniff and greet once I stepped back onto the trail.

We worked on the AFrame (just going up & over) on our return. Now for their session.

ETA: We started a few things and progressed the wait.

Reinforcement Zone:
- I use my left hand/arm in heel position since that is primarily what I use RZ for close to me (laser finger for agility)
- My stepping into heel position after he sits, . Hip, leg, reward
- My walking backwards and then swinging into heel position combining RZ & pocket hand for a few steps

Wait & Recall:
- leave him on a Wait (sitting) and walk out 10 feet or so to call him into a loose front

He did well


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - we started Ring Procedures today ! Well not really ring procedures, but one of the ways my dogs wait ringside while preparing to go into the ring.

This is the obedience 'Squish' with a variety of ending behaviors as I plan what to use when. 

He will also be taught between the legs squishing which I use for agility.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I love watching Aedan. He's so obviously happy to be learning with you. That tail just goes wild!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interestingly. Aedan resisted going for a hike with my brother today - I had planned for him & Brady to go letting Faelan rest as prescribed by the chiropractor.

Well, I suggested my brother take Faelan and just not let him go charging off rocks and what not and Aedan got to stay home.

Realize my dogs are rarely home alone with me .. either we are off somewhere or there are other dogs 

So, I think Aedan quite enjoyed just hanging in the backyard with me .. I sat on the ground and he came and curled up between my legs and we just hung out --- I was softly stroking him and he was gently sighing completely content  no training, no playing, just being in the sunshine together


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute video. He has such a wiggly but.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning Aedan was a zooming machine during our hike  so cute!

He then got to work a few things for agility; no arousal games beforehand since I wanted him thinking 

- Weave poles starting to space rewards (intermittently) to 2 towards me before rewards, I am still right beside him.

- teeter, the start of 2o2o contact behavior followed by the bang game where I smack the end down with my foot while he gets rewarded immediately after the bang.

Then I set up a basic pinwheel with the jumps 6 to 8 inches and basically walked with him (both left and right) with my arm/hand positioned as it will be when he is running and at a distance.

He has really good focus on me, I need to begin working on forward and obstacle focus.

He had a blast


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan learning simple ring entrances and the whole idea that rings are good places to be -- the judge is one of the big stuffies he has been known to steal LOL I decided he _might_ be trustworthy around sir Bear now that he's 6 months old


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aug 6 2015 evening*

This session was the start of working engagement with Aedan. He did well!!

The idea is to be in a comfortable environment and once Aedan offers more than a glancing eye contact to break out into at least 10 seconds of reward/play. I had steak in my pockets where he could not see it so there is no luring or bribing and then did some light personal play followed by a food reward to signal a calming period - release and see if he re-engages. He did  Good boy Aedan!!
http://youtu.be/Vy7lEwt09MI


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aug 8 2015*

Aedan had an exciting day! Off to the vets, then his ear flaps were trimmed for the first time - he was not impressed LOL

Then off to a rental where he had several sessions of
> Ring entries & procedures
> The Chute!!
> Heeling & some waits with informal recalls

A few videos follow


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday (Sun Aug 9), we set off to a Nature Preserve to meet up with a friend and her 2 goldens (and an adorable foster small dog). The intent was to practice some ring entry games and such  There was a fairly big pond and this is an active place with a lovely path around the pond for walking which is enjoyed by many people and their dogs -- plus fishing for release etc.

Well, Aedan decided he would head for the pond and was all gooked up -- swimming around in smallish circles totally enjoying himself and emerging like a swamp thing!! Umm, I really don't much care to work closely with swamp things so he missed his chance to play as he dried off in his (matless) crate!

But he did get to have a few bumpers tossed for him and solved the puzzle of bringing then back by carrying them by the knot -- hmmm, we practiced a hold or 2 and will repeat as I think of it LOL

Overall, I think he had a good weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aug 15 2015*

Aedan getting more advanced in the weave pole dance  Poles will remain open for quite awhile at this spacing but what a good boy !!
http://youtu.be/Drtngh04wKA


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's getting so big!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking good Aedan! Hazel says Hi!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He was 52# a week or so ago  

His collar was changed out yesterday to the collar he will wear until he gets his big-boy collar with a name plate !

He has started losing the lanky look as his body begins filling out.

And perhaps most special of all (body wise) --- ta da --- running about this morning I noticed his stop is coming back    he is losing the flat face look LOL I have never really noticed this in any of my other goldens but he had the mouse look going for him for quite a while so it is wonderful to see his stop back as his head begins to catch up with the rest of his growth! Papa Faelan has a great head and I am once again hopeful Aedan will match his handsome papa!




fozziesmom said:


> He's getting so big!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a great pup!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome private lesson today - we only worked agility but

> Weaves
> Tight Front Crosses
> Rear Crosses

and Aedan went start to finish on the CHUTE loving it


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, and for anyone wondering  It appears that Aedan has successfully come out the other side of that fear stage he was in. 

The signs? He is exploring and strutting confidently around new exposures; like today at the private session -- new instructor -- hey, hello friend I just had the joy of meeting. 

Weaves using a new method; Hey I demand to earn my treat! 

The chute -- got this covered! 

Jumping basics, okay how fast? don't knock bars? okay I'll lift those pesky rear legs.

He will probably have 1 or 2 more fear stages that I need to be on the lookout for and address anything that pops up, the worst one most likely somewhere around 15 months ... but they say Rome wasn't built in a day and neither is a dog's confidence


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning, after our hike, I set up a tight agility box and practiced tight turns, using a pre cuing method we reviewed over the weekend in my private, from jumps 2-3 from left & right sides. 

Aedan was moved from jump bumps to 12 inches so he starts learning to lift his rear legs; still below elbow height but he is old enough to start learning this now.

I have to say; these were some tight, tight turns with no verbals needed!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's growing fast!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> Oh, and for anyone wondering  It appears that Aedan has successfully come out the other side of that fear stage he was in.
> 
> The signs? He is exploring and strutting confidently around new exposures; like today at the private session -- new instructor -- hey, hello friend I just had the joy of meeting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Good for you Aedan! It's very interesting to hear about how their personality develops and to have some pointers on the signs to look out for.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh, I think perhaps the age of adolescence is beginning LOL

This morning Aedan broke his wait twice!! He still eats in his crate in the mornings and he broke 
> When I opened his crate door while Faelan was still eating in the room
> When I opened the bedroom door to let Brady in; after Faelan finished his meal

and last night my brother told me Aedan did not respond to being called back from his determination to go snatch kitchen scraps -- determined to get himself a watermelon rind in that case; happy to report he did respond to my calling him (before I knew what he was racing towards) LOL

ETA: For anyone who may be reading this and wonder what I am writing about, here is an excellent write up of the changes I will most likely be encountering -- http://dogtime.com/puppy-adolescence-dunbar.html

It is a time for alertness but it is also a wonderful time as I will watch my Aedan coming into his adulthood; our foundation work should be strong enough to see us through! Especially challenging is when a fear stage is hitting within the adolescence stage


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan's bark belies his baby dog status!

On our return home from our hike this morning, my dogs were already leashed and I spotted bad neighbors dogs running amok in the trails ahead so we rerouted to further into the woods to bypass.

Well we were cutting back towards the house when the 2 dogs noticed us and started charging/barking with the owners calling & calling...they don't really seem to understand the whole need to train thing so their efforts were less than successful.

Anyway, my dogs and I made it into my yard and I unleashed my dogs while being aware bad neighbors dogs were still barking and charging the fence line..so then I start hearing Aedan's deep bark as he responds (challenges?) Bad neighbors dogs.

Funny boy, and of course Faelan and Brady were like, just ignore them grasshopper, there's teeters and AFrames awaiting us


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Funny! Hazel's bark is still very shrill and would not scare anyone or anything. Hurt their ears maybe!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Things I learned this evening 

After our sessions (tonight was Collected Front Cross grids), I brought the dogs inside to feed them. Now Aedan had already pooped while I was setting up the grids so when I brought the dogs back out after eating, I was a bit surprised to see Aedan heading to the woods but okay.

So Faelan and Brady are done with their business and we head out of the woods, and I see Aedan running out with his mouth closed.

Uh-oh, I think. Did he get into something or is it just more watermelon?

So I call him in, reward him with thumps & praise and bend over him to see what's in his mouth -- honestly it is not looking too appealing -- brown and well kind of ragged. He got a mouse!! I am thinking so I do the open mouth and shake thing and

---- out pops a little bird ---- 

Ooops, a slimed little bird (starling maybe?) so I am holding Aedan by his collar and Faelan spots it!! And he tries to get it!! So I have both Aedan & Faelan by their collars as I am walking back to the house and then Brady goes to investigate <sigh>
Now Brady has bad memories of the whole bird thing I think so he is readily called off but then I decide we are far enough away and let go of collars!! 

Off Aedan goes but he responds to being called and in we all go and the dogs get cheese balls.

So I get out gloves and go get the bird and place it on a pile of branches and such where hopefully it will dry off and fly back to its nest.

So what did I learn?

1) Aedan is birdy
2) Aedan does have a soft mouth
3) Aedan will give up a high value prize 

Too bad for Aedan though that he will not be trained for hunting ..... good to know he has his papa's instinct though  Actually I think MaeMae has really good instincts too and both sides of the pedigree have hunt work so I am not surprised, but am pleased.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The bird was gone this morning 

Aedan was introduced to the broad jumps - 2 boards and being called over as well as worked some Around The Clock low tire jumping.

And he received what was his first and hopefully will be his final physical correction...there I was peacefully standing on one of the ledge outcroppings and he and Brady were zooming around. Yep, he took me out--luckily I still know how to fall and my butt took the brunt and I did not smash my head against the rock, but Faelan & Brady quickly skedadled while I took care of Aedan..and then of course all 3 were ready and able to 'assist' me up with licks and tail wags. Aedan was very much taken aback by how loudly I can roar and how given the right (or wrong) circumstances his scruff is not safe from me. Then of course instant forgiveness all around while I shook it off and we went inside for me to rethink what their lessons would be and how I would rethink my workout plan to not aggravate anything.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Big day for Aedan 

I came home from my bike ride and need to go through the downstairs to get to the garage (garage door opener switch) to unload my bike and bike rack, and then to load ring gates for a practice session in a bit.

Well, Aedan decided he was a BIG BOY and went down the stairs to join us all going through the 'man cave' (it is dark with paneling etc) to get to the garage - and from there outside as I unloaded and loaded  I did have to turn the lights on for him (stairs are stained dark) but after a tentative step or two, down he came and so pleased with himself !!! 

This is a major accomplishment believe it or not LOL It is usually the finally frontier to the dogs having full access to the house -- 

Of course, my brother would sometimes prefer they not learn those stairs since they can be -- well persistent -- in their desire to keep him company.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aug 29 2015*

Aedan had an adventuresome day today 

First -- the stairs 

Then on errands, he learned sometimes when I stop, dog biscuits are conveniently delivered through sliding plate (the bank).

Then off for a fun lesson at a fairgrounds meeting up with a friend and her crew. We worked ring entrances and a few other things. This was after he explored the grounds a bit and decided (probable) goose feathers and poop really don't taste that good 

Then he had a big boy bath in a booster bath outdoors, followed by a blow dry -- okay, he's not so sure he much cares for the blow dryer yet but he's a trooper  Next up will be feet & nails and then no doubt his insisting that the central vacuum hose & nozzle were activated for his pouncing pleasure 

The video from today: Entering the ring with focus even with a person sitting nearby ---- 

ETA: The lack of response on the 1st recall? Most likely he has not yet associated his name as a release for the Wait cue -- he's trying hard so a simple repeat of the cue will see him through .. it could be a bit of environmental stress as well ... he's not sniffing






A video from the training session


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan went to an outdoor obedience & rally match yesterday. We got there just around 8am so had really nice crating by some tall evergreen trees which provided nice shade on a hot/humid day until we left around 1:30.

While he did not go into the ring, he spent plenty of time observing his surroundings and all the dogs, was quiet in his crate, met quite a few people including some extended doggie family and a few of my co-workers who stopped by and went on several walk abouts where his sole job was to observe, acclimate and decide to engage with me. Some small amounts of heeling and a few leashed recalls with plenty of string cheese and personal play involved 

I believe he had a good time and can say for sure he did not want to leave LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today is lovely!! So I took each of the dogs on an individual walk around a reservoir - multiple reasons behind this including a leisurely walk if they felt so inclined to explore their world; exposure to people walking, jogging, boating, smoking, other dogs that they cannot interact with; time with just me and not my other dogs; and finally because I really enjoy the occasional one on one time when I have the opportunity 

Well, Aedan did superb! 

>Sitting politely while dogs and people passed and/or waiting politely for people to pay attention to him
> He played water fetch with a stick -- this is big since usually it is a competition between the dogs and today it was Aedan deciding he wanted that stick enough to get into the water and swim on out. A few more times and he will get bumpers (again). He strongly indicated his desire for water & retrieving and he meant it 
> He readily explored and also came off things like tissues and apples

He will be heading out in a bit for a rental to work some obedience & agility. Well, plus acclimation & play


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We have a chute junkie   

He's not so sure about the whole jumping thing but he's game to try 

He seems to naturally read rear crosses, and front crosses too. We will have to work a bit on distance skills -- well when there's no chute LOL

He did a 1 minute sit in a lineup (yay good Aedan) and stayed while I returned to heel  And then broke when I returned to Brady's side ...

His heeling is really coming along, he did a figure 8 in full, Go Outs were good (oddly he does not look forward to mark but does go straight out) and he is sitting from 50 feet away .

His recalls were spot on, no hesitation or sticking today so I think he's starting to understand his name is a release.

Overall, a really good day for the young one!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Aedan learned the agility table today and after a few false starts, decided it is wicked fun!! He enjoys Driving Forward exercises too -- he gets to run and take (low) jumps as fast as his legs can carry him.

He also decided leather scent article are way too nice to give up the first cue so we have some work to do.

Recalls are lovely, but he has not quite gotten the whole idea of applying the brakes, so he crashed into me a time or 2 and he also solved his dilemma once by popping up and grabbing hold of my waist -- he is creative!

He had a great time training today I think it is safe to say -- agility, retrieves, Go Outs, recalls and just fun


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we had a rental again  First thing Aedan did was search out & snatch a tennis ball while I was setting up LOL 

We worked a few things for agility (jumps at 12) followed by a few things with obedience and then it was playtime for the dogs.

For the agility things, we started with me walking, then jogging, then almost running. Each speed was done at varying distances.

*Back side jumping*: from the left and from the right with my gradually moving further away

*270s* with 3 jumps set up in an inverse U. The jumps were gradually moved further apart and this will continue for several sessions over time. The idea is to take a jump from the front side, and take a second jump from the back side basically forming a 270 degree angle.

*Heeling* with a concentration on straight heeling and about turns. For the about turns once completed, I started skipping for several steps to help him learn to drive out of the turn and of course, who can skip without smiling and laughing ??

*Recalls* were full distance with my alternating tossing a treat between my legs once he was almost at front; then one with a front

Fun times  He also took a hike today with some swimming. Short since it is hot and my BIL's dogs are both getting arthritic and prone to injury; the girl is probably 15 or 16 years old now and the GSD is 10 so both need to take it easy in the heat.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan's first time working on taking the back side of jumps - and his decision to leave his tennis ball to come back to play with me  Always a choice LOL

A cute 'hey' moment when he did not get rewarded for offering a jump - we've been working on building value but now its time to start putting jumps on cue.





http://youtu.be/E3kekm2i22c


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Recalls at Tails Sep 7 2015*

Starting to play through the legs food toss for recalls to concentrate on speed and closeness --he has plenty of both but this will be one of our games as we eventually start working on close & straight






http://youtu.be/LpzUoamIxzQ


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan turned 8 months old on Monday and already seems such a big dog that it does not feel right posting in the puppy forum 

We are still working with Recallers, Puppy Peaks but have expanded to Handling 360, introducing low height agility jumping and handling, some advanced obedience work that does not involve jumping and of course, teaching him his world.

As the daylight hours get shorter, he is learning off lead hiking in the dark.

He is amazing, just amazing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting 

Yesterday, I wanted to bathe & groom Brady up for an obedience trial today (did not go since I spotted a few small potential hot spots forming).

So, I get out the booster bath and the steps and the hose and set up in the side yard.

I set up a grooming table, those steps and the blue box blow dryer.

Next I bathe, condition and blow dry Brady which takes a while.

Don't you know, when I am done and let Faelan & Aedan out, Aedan heads to the booster bath and climbs on in, so pleased with himself! No go so I lead him out.

Next up onto the grooming table in the back yard, again looking for all the world like he has hit a jack pot!

Now mind you, last bath a few weeks ago, I needed to lightly hang onto his collar.

I guess he now likes his baths and blow dry sessions!

Either that or he just likes being wet, since he consistently lies in the middle of freshly washed floors after chasing the vacuum and then mop around


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Interesting
> 
> Yesterday, I wanted to bathe & groom Brady up for an obedience trial today (did not go since I spotted a few small potential hot spots forming).
> 
> ...


That's funny, Hazel is the same way with baths! This morning she jumped in some stinky mud, but was more than happy to be hosed off when we got home, as long as I let her chase the water a little.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well Aedan is starting to play with the big boys!! I have oodles & oodles of thanks that go out to Fenzi Dog Sports Academy for our success today!

Today we went to a Show 'n Go; a full fledged you're going into a ring young one event. Yes, he had Brady & Faelan there to assist in making him comfortable but I'll tell you, this youngster exceeded my expectations and brought tons of smiles to other people faces as well as mine.

He was very curious when things started happening, teams arriving and setting up so I took him out of his crate and had him between my legs while I was seated and he was able to start offering focus (not constant but more than passing) within a minute or 2. He earned a lot of treats and went back into his crate while I acclimated and warmed Faelan & Brady up.

He was taken out once more after about an hour to a) walk by other dogs 2) exit the building under control to go for a pee break and 3) come back into the building under control (well okay with pocket hand) to warm up just a few steps.

And after another hour or so, it was his turn to actually enter the ring!!

First try we aborted since he got distracted by a dog chewing a bully stick or some other smelly thing. We backed up and restarted and he pranced his little butt on into the ring and we played & played!!.

Next a setup for heeling on lead and he did 3 steps before I broke off to more play & play!

Then (I may have mixed up the order) a sit for examination which he did like a rock star - treats which he took but it was clear he really preferred the triple udder tug with that fleece ball and streamers at the end 

Then a full distance recall where he held his wait, rocketed in when called and I threw the tug between my legs for him to fetch up for more tugging.

We finished with perhaps 15 feet of heel free which he did a great job at -- more partying as we left the ring.

His judge also had a youngster there and they played many similar pieces with the purpose being happy focus and enjoyment in the ring. What I really loved was Aedan showed a strong preference for tugging and body play in the ring over food 

What I also loved was that after the judge and I spent the majority of our time in the ring playing and making our dogs feel they were the stars of the show and comfortable, others seemed to feel better about breaking things up & making the ring fun for their dogs - a definite shift in the atmosphere around that ring  Made me happy to see people playing with their dogs ! Maybe they were intending to do so all along but the shift in atmosphere was still a wonderful thing where instead of being upset when the young ones failed or froze, positive action to work for success was taken.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Post deleted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, that was entertaining LOL

I am starting Aedan in cavaletti training (last night was his first session) and tonight I increased the poles from 5 to 6 and the distance between the poles from 24 to 26 inches -- the poles are 3 inches off the ground. He did better last night so now I need to figure out if it is the spacing of if he is more comfortable doing the movements; eventually there will be no rewards when a rear foot hits a pole but not yet.

The boy wants to leap LOL; I will be setting up remote treaters so he does not turn to see me but rather drives ahead. I will try 24 inch spacing again to see if that is a better spacing for a slow trot - 30-32 will be tried for a faster trot.

I do use 'No' as an NRM (non reward marker) which is why he is completely unfazed when I say No.

Enjoy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan and I took a ride to a few places  I decided to work some acclimation and voluntary focus outside of a dog park and we also ended up starting him on the lesson that fat labs growling at you is a cue to look to me for direction and yes, food  and then we went to a local park to work & play with a few other things.

At 9 months old, Aedan is losing his mouse head and starting to develop into the handsome golden he will be -- seriously   The pictures make him look heavier than he is; I doubt he is even 60 pounds yet although I think he's probably 23 inches tall.

Here are a few pictures of him today.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

He looks great, amazing how fast he has grown. Thanks for the video on the cavaletti training.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Aedan and I took a ride to a few places  I decided to work some acclimation and voluntary focus outside of a dog park and we also ended up starting him on the lesson that fat labs growling at you is a cue to look to me for direction and yes, food  and then we went to a local park to work & play with a few other things.
> 
> At 9 months old, Aedan is losing his mouse head and starting to develop into the handsome golden he will be -- seriously   The pictures make him look heavier than he is; I doubt he is even 60 pounds yet although I think he's probably 23 inches tall.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of him today.


Aedan is looking quite handsome and well behaved! Sister Hazel sends her love.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crate Games LOL  

He has sit down fairly well and today I was able to kneel at ground level to take his pictures without his moving !! Now I need to start getting better about down.

Aedan sends his love to sister Hazel too


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is beautiful. When you say mouse head do you mean big ears small head. We keep saying Chloe needs to grow into her ears.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I guess that is one way of seeing mouse head 

Aedan seemed to lose his stop, his nose grew longer than his head and the whole length from his head to his muzzle was pretty much the same width. All he needed was black whiskers sticking out of his rather pointy muzzle to complete the mouse picture.

Now I knew he would come back together based on how he looked as a puppy but he is the first pup I have had who was so narrow in the head while growing.

I am seeing his stop redeveloping, his head/skull becoming broader with a nice arch, his muzzle broadening out and yep, his ears starting to match his head size


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I love Aiden! He is growing into such a handsome boy!

You mentioned giving thanks to Fenzi Dog Sports Academy above, and as you may know, we're in 4 courses this session and trying to decide what to sign up for in December. Which classes have you enjoyed the most? We're in Precision Heeling, Life Skills, Relationship Building Through Play, and Shaping this session and love them all! 

Thinking about Engagement, Rally Skillbuilding and Introduction to Nosework for December, maybe Dealing with the Bogeyman. 

What is cavaletti?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - I guess that is one way of seeing mouse head
> 
> Aedan seemed to lose his stop, his nose grew longer than his head and the whole length from his head to his muzzle was pretty much the same width. All he needed was black whiskers sticking out of his rather pointy muzzle to complete the mouse picture.
> 
> ...


Our golden boy Jake was a tall boy with a huge blocky head. Everyone always new he was a male. Chloe is much much smaller with a much smaller head.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - he IS growing handsome, isn't he? LOL Noah is as well and looking great in his videos 

Cavelettis are very low jumps - sometimes even poles on the ground that help teach a dog about movement and balance, how to place all 4 of their feet to navigate through them; conditioning work, rehab work, teaching the trot if needed but mostly teaching dogs (or horses) how to use their bodies. 

I have only taken a very few courses that I did not enjoy immensely and get tons out of  As my library builds, I take more and more out of each class - almost like levels of learning !! Well, plus each of my dogs is different so I learn specific things for each dog through every iteration 

That said, I have never taken the play classes since I have good play skills (previous courses).

Engagement is beyond awesome, you'll love it. I have the Rally Skillbuilding courses in my library and frequently go back to them as well, even if you never compete in Rally the stations are the mostly the same doodles we used last century (that sure sounds old LOL) to perfect our obedience skills; heeling, fronts, finishes, jumps etc

I have never taken nosework but I keep reading good & positive things about the FDSA courses.

I love FDSA - right now I am taking a few but am fascinating with the Agility Handler Skills -- teaching me the proper mechanics for running & cutting; I've been doing it wrong all these years LOL No wonder I can't beat my dogs running around in agility!




rabernet said:


> I love Aiden! He is growing into such a handsome boy!
> 
> You mentioned giving thanks to Fenzi Dog Sports Academy above, and as you may know, we're in 4 courses this session and trying to decide what to sign up for in December. Which classes have you enjoyed the most? We're in Precision Heeling, Life Skills, Relationship Building Through Play, and Shaping this session and love them all!
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan continues to grow into an amazing dog!! I have not been posting much on this thread since he has graduated to the training threads but this will officially be my clsoing post on this thread since ...

tomorrow, Jan 14, my Aedan turns 1 year old  

Happy birthday Aedan!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It shouldn't be your last post - your last post should include a current photo of your handsome boy! Noah will be following on your heels on the 22nd! 

I've enjoyed following Aedan's adventures and look forward to more discussions in the training forum!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy birthday Aedan! It was fun watching him grow in this thread.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aedan! Yep, we need a picture!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BriGuy said:


> Happy birthday Aedan! It was fun watching him grow in this thread.


Happy birthday Hazel


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Aedan!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy special 1 year Birthday Aedan!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Aedan!! I agree, we definitely need a birthday picture (or pictures  )


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Aedan! 
.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Aedan !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just posted on the Sunfire FB page (people also requesting pictures) and thought I should post here too LOL 

' I need to get my camera out!! The daylight hours are short and the work hours are long, but it IS on my to-do list  '


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Aedan!


----------

